# WoW Patch 3.2 - das Ende von WAR?



## Shinar (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community.

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.

Was bleibt WAR denn noch? Ist dies das endgültige Ende?

Bin auf eine interessante Diskussion gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juni 2009)

Ich rieche Zündstoff, aber ich sehe da keine Gefahr. 1. hat WoW kein Open PvP bis lvl 80 (die Zonen dazwischen sind ja leer und kaum bespielt). Daher gibt es dort auch kaum Exp. Und für die Szenarien ist das auch nur eine Mechanikl um PvP Twinks endlich zu killen und PvPler etwas bei der Stange zu halten. Nur mit PvP leveln ist nämlich im derzeitigen WoW System unendlich zäh. Wer deswegen zurückwechselt (und nicht wegen neuem Content etc) der hat vermutlich nie wirklich WAR gespielt.

Von daher. Keine Sorge darum, sollen sie ruhig machen. Das hat 2 Vorteile für mich. 1. Kann ich jedem aufdringlichem WoWler, der mich dann wegen PvP zulabert sagen, dass  sie sachen von anderen Spielen (WAR) übernommen haben, was diesmal nicht mehr abstreitbar ist. 2. ist es für WoWler im allgemeinen besser. Ähnlich wie das Anmelden für Szenarien äh BGs von überall auf der Welt. Ist nur noch das Problem, dass WoW keine Klassenvielfalt hat... oder Szenarienvielfalt. Oder so vieles mehr.


----------



## Flexaroni (20. Juni 2009)

Da man jedoch wahlweise das Erhalten von Exp im PvP austellen können wird, werden die lowlvl Bgs weiterhin von irgendwelchen hochgepushten Twinks überflutet sein. Was ich von solchen Leuten halte sei mal außen vor gelassen, aber scheinbar hat Blizzard nichts gegen sie.

Da es kein ORvR in WoW gibt, mal von zufälligem Ganken abgesehen, wäre man gezwungen, wollte man durch PvP leveln, in die Bgs zu gehen und sich von irgendwelchen Halbstarken Lvl 19/29/39/usw. Kindern auf die Fresse geben zu lassen. Inwiefern das ein Vergleich zu Warhammer ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Sollte Blizzard es irgendwann einmal schaffen, dass man nach Abschluss eines Bgs automatisch Exp bekommt, so wie es früher einmal war, dann kann man drüber reden. 
Doch sie werden einen Teufel tun, irgendwelchen Leuten, und sei es auch der letzte Abschaum, einen Grund zu geben, evtl unter irgendwelchen Umständen zu quitten. Solang Blizzard auf den Mob hört, bleibt das dann auch dabei.

Hinzu kommt, dass das Leveln bei WoW inzwischen nicht viel besser ist, als in einem Asiagrinder. Man geht ins Dorf, nimmt alle Quests an, die lustigen Addons berechnen einem den Weg und schon kann das Grindfest losgehen. Wer in WoW wirklich Leveln will, hat es nicht nötig ins PvP zu gehen, man chaint einfach die Quests durch und is erstaunlich schnell 80.

&#8364;: Auch wenn WoW nichts damit zu tun hat, WAR wandelt dennoch dem Abgrund entgegen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (20. Juni 2009)

Nett, Das hier so viele Hellseher sind.. Muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen um die zukünftigen Games. Gibt ja Genug Leute hier die genau Wissen welches Game erfolg haben wird und welches nicht :-)


----------



## Ceilyn (20. Juni 2009)

Also, wer PvP bei WoW macht, ist selbst schuld ^^ es ist unausgeglichen und langweilig ... 
das PvP ist sowas von schlecht im moment, dass kann man sich nicht vorstellen. in den BGs findet man immer die gleichen 2-3 Klassen (DK, Schurke, Pala) und alles andere ist eine seltenheit geworden. Das kommt davon, dass dies die klassen sind, die im moment im PvP einfach am meisten reissen.. den rest kann man vergessen.. so gut wie keine chance. 
BGs sind in der regel so belebt, dass inzwischen noch mehr server zusammen gelegt worden sind... dann ists auch einfach so, dass in einem bestimmten BG in der regel immer die gleiche Fraktion gewinnt.. im normalfall ists auch die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fuers AV muss man meistens mind. 10+ min warten, bei vielen anderen siehts net besser aus. 

Ich fuerchte eher, dass mehr WoW Kiddis zu WAR kommen, weil das PvP System hier einfach besser ist ^^ Kenn schon einige die mit WoW aufgehoert haben und wieder WAR spielen.. nur weiss ich leider nicht wo ...


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, dass das "PvP", bzw. RvR, in WAR viel mehr zu bieten hat, als das was man bei wow kriegt; Jeder hat seine klare Funktion, es kommt weniger auf die Ausrüstung an, das Feeling ist gaaaanz anders als mit irgendner Comicfigur in quietschigen Nintendo-Farbtönen und ner 3meter laser-streitaxt auf gegner einzuprügeln, die während des kampfes um einen rum hüpfen und doppelte saltos dabei machen... Ich denke, die Spieler die WAR zu schätzen wissen, werden nicht zu einem anderen Spiel wegen eines Inhalts wechseln, der ohnehin schon seid release in ihrem jetzigen Spiel vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> &#8364;: Auch wenn WoW nichts damit zu tun hat, WAR wandelt dennoch dem Abgrund entgegen.



Hmm... Das sehe ich anders; ich spiel seid ca. 3 tagen wieder und kann nur sagen, dass die langzeitmotivation und der suchtfaktor stark gestiegen sind; Mir fällt es leichter bei einer Karriere zu bleiben und es macht mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Juni 2009)

> Da man jedoch wahlweise das Erhalten von Exp im PvP austellen können wird, werden die lowlvl Bgs weiterhin von irgendwelchen hochgepushten Twinks überflutet sein



ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass die Spieler, die ihren Erfahrungsgewinn abstellen in spezielle Bgs kommen wo sie unter ihres gleichen sind....muss mal gucken wo das war...




Irgendwie denke ich, dass der TE einfach nur mal bisschen Aufmerksamkeit wollte, oder er ist erst 12 und glaubt wirklich das die Leute Warhammer nur spielen weil sie mit PVP leveln können. Und jetzt hofft er das vielleicht welche von Warhammer wegen patch 3.2 zu seinem Spiel wechseln...


----------



## Makalvian (20. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...


Nein das es viel mehr wesentlich umfangreicher keine 1 zu 1 kopierten klassen bei beiden fraktionen und einfach keine 11 Mio Spieler hat !




Flexaroni schrieb:


> &#8364;: Auch wenn WoW nichts damit zu tun hat, WAR wandelt dennoch dem Abgrund entgegen.


hm Danke du auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bromdur (20. Juni 2009)

Ich war kurzzeitig am überlegen ob ich einen eben solchen Thread im WOW Forum erstelle, natürlich mit der Überschrift
"WAR Patch 1.3 - das Ende von WOW?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist schön zu sehen das sich WoW Spieler anscheinend ernsthaft Sorgen um andere Spiele machen, ich für meinen Teil denke, wenn man die Diskussionen in diversen WoW Foren verfolgt, das 3.2 das Ende von WoW selbst einläutet (Was natürlich nicht passieren wird und ich wünsche es auch niemanden)


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Juni 2009)

Warum vermuten so viele Leute das Ende von irgendwas, sobald nur ein bissel was gepatcht wird? Reicht das nicht, dass die Diskussion bei jeden neuen Patchnotes im WoW Forum geführt wird (seit 4,5 Jahren übrigens). Muss man das auch bei den anderen Spielen machen? Ich verstehe das echt nicht...

WoW wird auch nach Patch 3.2 ganz normal weitergespielt werden, und Überraschung: Bei WAR wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Churchak (20. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> . WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.


Hö ? welches interessante open PvP system wär das bitte? zumindest fällt mir vor den pestländern nix ein was man halbwegs intressantes open PvP nennen könnt (naja am ende ist ja mit dem letzten Patch da was reingekommen) ansonsten hat da War seine nase vorn da es dort ziele gibt um die man kämpfen kann. 



Shinar schrieb:


> Was bleibt WAR denn noch? Ist dies das endgültige Ende?


aber garantiert ned vom ausgelutschten WoW da seh ich doch eher gefahr von nem Kanidaten aus Fern Ost.


----------



## Canossaa (20. Juni 2009)

@ Flexaroni : 

zitat WoW patchnotes 3.2

Ist das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten abgestellt, erhält der Spieler keinerlei Erfahrung im Spiel. 
Spieler, die das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten abgestellt haben und die sich dem Wettstreit im Schlachtfeld stellen, treten nur gegen Spieler an, die ebenfalls auf das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten verzichten.


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Juni 2009)

interessantes open pvp gab es zu Anfang als es noch keine bgs und sowas gab. Stundenlanges zergen vor xr, das war das beste pvp was wow je hatte.




> Spieler, die das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten abgestellt haben und die sich dem Wettstreit im Schlachtfeld stellen, treten nur gegen Spieler an, die ebenfalls auf das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten verzichten



ah genau das meine ich...also all die "Ich reiss mit meinem 80er nix und bashor fröhlich WoW Anfänger  im bg" haben pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Hö ? welches interessante open PvP system wär das bitte?
> 
> aber garantiert ned vom ausgelutschten WoW da seh ich doch eher gefahr von nem Kanidaten aus Fern Ost.



zu 1. Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht es gibt in wow nur Tausendwinter und der lagt auch noch wie die sau!
->Langweilig

zu2. jap ab Aion wirds eng für WAR


----------



## Picconox (20. Juni 2009)

Zum angeblichen Untergang von WAR kann ich nur sagen: 

Totgesagte leben länger

DAoC wurde auch schon 1000x für tot erklärt.

Das PVP in WOW ist meiner Meinung nach ein Haufen Schrott.  
Das liegt zum  eine daran, dass es nur bestimmten Stufen vorbehalten ist (also den x9ern), zum zweiten hat das PVP überhaut keinen Einfluss, oder zumindest keinen nennenswerten auf die restliche Spielwelt (von einigen Gebieten mal abgesehen). 

Ganz zu schweigen von einem PVP-Endcontend (etwa Stadt erobern). Zu guter letzt krankt das PVP in WOW allerdings an der Tatsache, dass zu viele PVEler dran teilnehmen, die offensichtlich der Auffassung sind PVP bestünde nur aus sinnlosem Aufeinanderrumprügel. (mag auch am wesentlich geringeren Altersdurchschnitt liegen)


----------



## Huds (20. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



Was gibts da zu disskutieren? ich sehe da kein Bedarf, wegen was? Nur weil einige rumheulen das es in wow keine 19er pvp twinks mehr geben wird die sich an spielanfängern auslassen. Gibts noch etwas? Achneee, nichtmal das weil man das ja auch abstellen kann. Es sorry schwachsinnsspiel was willst du hier eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Juni 2009)

dieser ganze Aionhype ist schon seltsam....ich hab da so ne Vermutung...ich sag nur so viel. Vor meiner Warhammer Pause vor ein paar Monaten, wurde bei Warhammer ingame Werbung für die Aion Beta gemacht, auf englisch. Oder hier im Forum gabs vor ein paar Monaten jemand, der total begeistert von Aion war und aufgezählt hat was alles besser ist als in anderen MMos und Leute für seine Gilde gesucht hat, klang alles sehr nach indirekter Werbung. Auch in anderen Foren gabs solche Posts mit fast identischen Inhalt.


Bis jetzt wurde jedes Spiel gehypt und alle waren sooo begeistert und sagten anderen mmos den Untergang voraus. Im WoW Forum wurde Warhammer gehyped ohne ende, da stand das gleiche  wir hier über Aion. 


Ich werde es mir auch ansehen und mir dann meine Meinung darüber bilden, wenn ein Spiel so extrem gehyped wird war bis jetzt immer ein harken dran...immer


----------



## Kakerlakchen (20. Juni 2009)

nur wegen Exp in BG's wird aus WoW noch lange kein zweites WAR.

WoW hat seine vorteile, und WAR hat seine... welches einem besser gefällt, ist jedermann selbst überlassen.
Für PvP bleibe ich zumindest bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Carnival Clown (20. Juni 2009)

nur weil man bald exp für pvp bekommt ist wow bestimmt nicht das neue war. wow wird nichmal annähernd an war rankommen was pvp bzw rvr angeht. das ist zumindest meine meinung. und sein wir mal ehrlich wer will den schon wow spielen, hab den spass 2,5jahre mitgemacht und bin froh das ich das ach so tolle spiel nichtmehr auf meiner platte hab. trotz diverser problemchen wird sich war fangen- halten - später bestimmt auch noch wachsen was die communitie angeht. 
alle die dies nicht so sehen, sucht euch einfach n anderes game und auf nimmer wiedersehn


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> nur weil man bald exp für pvp bekommt ist wow bestimmt nicht das neue war. wow wird nichmal annähernd an war rankommen was pvp bzw rvr angeht. das ist zumindest meine meinung. und sein wir mal ehrlich wer will den schon wow spielen, hab den spass 2,5jahre mitgemacht und bin froh das ich das ach so tolle spiel nichtmehr auf meiner platte hab. trotz diverser problemchen wird sich war fangen- halten - später bestimmt auch noch wachsen was die communitie angeht.
> alle die dies nicht so sehen, sucht euch einfach n anderes game und auf nimmer wiedersehn



Ich denke diese ganze Diskussion ist schon ziemlich alt.... und 

führt zu nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Spiele haben eben seinen Reiz für den einen und für den anderen

Genausogut kann man sich darüber streiten ob einem ein Erdbeermilchshake oder der Bananenmilchshake schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Vesa


----------



## HEILDICH (20. Juni 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> nur weil man bald exp für pvp bekommt ist wow bestimmt nicht das neue war. wow wird nichmal annähernd an war rankommen was pvp bzw rvr angeht. das ist zumindest meine meinung. und sein wir mal ehrlich wer will den schon wow spielen, hab den spass 2,5jahre mitgemacht und bin froh das ich das ach so tolle spiel nichtmehr auf meiner platte hab. trotz diverser problemchen wird sich war fangen- halten - später bestimmt auch noch wachsen was die communitie angeht.
> alle die dies nicht so sehen, sucht euch einfach n anderes game und auf nimmer wiedersehn




na ja wenn alle diese einstellung haben wirste bald alleine rumroxxorn können mein kleiner padawan


----------



## Huds (20. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> Was bleibt WAR denn noch? Ist dies das endgültige Ende?



Hatte eben nicht soviel Zeit intensiver zu anworten aber nun nochmal eben zu dir. Du kommst jetzt allen ernstes mit xp für pvp und das soll der Untergang von Warhammer sein? Eh bitte ... öffentliche Quests, ständiges rvr mit Sinn, ständige eroberung von Stützpunkten und Burgen sowie Ausrüstung für fast jede rufstufe von stufe 1 an. Das sind nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten die warhammer ausmachen.

Jetzt mal im allen ernstes, welche pvp attraktionen gibt es den in wow in den Stufen wo man noch xp benötigt? Man macht doch in warhammer kein pvp bzw rvr um xp zu bekommen sondern um ruf und dies gibts in wow schon immer nur bescheiden umgesetzt. 

Soll ich dir mal bitter die Augen öffnen? WIESO kann man in wow die xp in pvp abschalten? Soll ich dir das mal verraten, halt dich gut fest: Weil das spiel aus so verdamt vielen spielern besteht die den gesamten content so beschissen finden das sie lieber irgendwelche pvp twinks spielen. Und das könnte man nicht mehr wenn alle xp im pvp bekommen würden. Das ist die bittere Wahrheit und die Abschaltbarkeit der Beweis dafür. 

In wow findet überhaupt kein pvp statt, nirgends. Billiges rumgezerge mit überequipten charakteren weil das spiel so itemlastig ist das man nur lachen kann. Open pvp kann es gar nicht geben und warhammer besteht zu 90% daraus. 

Überequipt ist ein gutes Stichwort ... das ist ein Wort das ausschliesslich aus wow kommt und auch nur da einklang findet, in keinem anderen Spiel das mir spontan einfällt ist pvp so equip und zufallsabhängig. Da kannst auch gleich würfeln wer gewinnt das wär sinnvoller.

So und nun geh weiter deine tagesquests in wow machen den daraus besteht wow nunmal zu 90% und troll hier nicht mit so einem Schwachsinn rum. 


Danke


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt wie verrückt die ganzen Wow Spieler in deren Forum drehen ist der Patch für WAR eher gut als schlecht.

Wobei ich nach wie vor glaube das von 1000 Wow-heulern nur 5 den Absprung schaffen.


----------



## Ronma (20. Juni 2009)

In Bezug auf den Thread Titel: "WoW Patch 3.2 - das Ende von WAR?"

*Ironie an* Nö, das wird nich das Ende von WAR, sondern gleich das Ende der Welt! *Ironie aus*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte als weiter gespannt auf den hoffentlich ende Juli endlich erscheinenden Balance Patch bei WAR. Du musst bedenken, das es sicherlich auch einige Ex-WoW'ler gibt die, egal was die bei Blizzard noch mit WoW machen, wie gut oder schlecht is vollkommen egal, nix mehr mit WoW zu tun haben wollen. Dazu zähle ich mich. Für mich gibt's in der Erinnerung sowieso nur das Ur-WoW ohne die "Wir recyclen alles und jeden scheiß" Add Ons BC und WotLK. Das war für mich die Blütezeit von WoW. Die 40er Raids auf Molten Core und Blackwing Lair, dafür habe ich WoW gespielt, WoW geliebt. Wie schon gegen Ende Naxxramas kam, wurd's schon scheisse, weil's dann immer mehr für Gilden gemacht war, wo nur Leute mit viel zu viel Zeit (wegen der Matsfarmerei etc.) ne Chance hatten damals die Naxx Endbosse zu sehen. Oder wenn ich ab und zu mal beim Überfliegen des WoW Teils der Buffedshow Bosstaktiken sehe, muss ich schon leicht grinsen.^^ Das sind heutzutage einfach keine Spass machenden Bosskämpfe mehr in WoW, sondern eigentlich geschickt verpackte Mathematik Aufgaben für Rechengenies. Was du da alles beachten musst... jedem normalen Spieler platzt da doch der Kopf vor lauter *ausweichen hier, heilung da, Position halten dort...* total krank, einfach nur noch üüäää... macht kein Spass, mir jedenfalls nich.

Das ganze artete dann mit "Burning Crusade" richtig in Hartz IV Beschäftigungstherapie aus und dieser dämliche Versuch von Blizzard im PvP sich etwas vom Esports Kuchen abzuschneiden mit dem Arena System, machte mir WoW dann erst recht unsympatisch. Überhaupt...^^ Esport? Tz... Esport is kein Sport!^^ Das is nur ne weitere Ausrede nich an die frische Luft gehen zu müssen.^^ Also ich sag einfach mal das der WoW Patch 3.2 für die Entwicklung von WAR definitiv keine Rolle spielt. WAR hat es durch den eigenen Support selbst in der Hand wohin die Reise geht und ich hoffe doch stark, dass die nich im MMO Klo endet wie einst AoC. Fairerweise muss gesagt werden das AoC gerade dabei is den Kopf aus dem Haufen zu ziehen.


----------



## Mephals (20. Juni 2009)

War mag zwar an einem Abgrund wandeln, aber 
1.  WoW wird sein  PvP trotz aller Fehler von Mythic nie auf ein vergleichbares Level bringen, eigentlich komisch wo        Warcraft 3 so gut balanced ist. Blizzard könnte macht aber nicht.
2. Mythic hat schon bei Dark Age of Camelot viele Fehler gemacht und trotz allem sind Fans geblieben. Jetzt haben sie wenigstens genug Geld, dank EA.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Juni 2009)

es is auf keinem fall das ende von war der patch 3.2 werden bestimmt noch leute von wow zu war gehen...


----------



## dude_666 (20. Juni 2009)

Wieso werden eigtl. immer Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen? 

Ich bin dafür das solche Threads wie dieser direkt geschlossen werden - oder leibe Buffies, richtet ein extra Forum im WAR-Bereich ein wo WoWler und gefrustete WAR'ler ihren wüsten Spekulationen freien lauf lassen können!

WAR ist nicht gleich WoW auch wenn viele parallelen sehen. 

Vote 4 close!


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2009)

Bromdur schrieb:


> Ich war kurzzeitig am überlegen ob ich einen eben solchen Thread im WOW Forum erstelle, natürlich mit der Überschrift
> "WAR Patch 1.3 - das Ende von WOW?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht garnicht, wow ist schon vor langer zeit gestorben ; )


----------



## René93 (20. Juni 2009)

Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos, da beide Spiele ohnehin ein unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkt haben und beide spiele deswegen in den unterschiedlichen Aspekten unterschiedlich gut sind. 
Außerdem finde ich auch dass WoW schon lange tot ist. Die Restspieler sind einfach nur die Maden die sich an der Leiche ernähren und wenn es nichts mehr zu fressen gibt hauen die schon ab.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (20. Juni 2009)

Das Ende von WAR ist doch bereits eingetreten - WAR findet keine neuen Spieler mehr und ist nur noch ein Zombie-MMO. Die Community war immer zu klein, um WAR eine echte Zukunft zu ermöglichen.

Es waren halt die qualitativen Mängel, die WAR bereits nach dem ersten Monat das Genick gebrochen hat. Wow kriegt vielleicht nen paar enttäuschte WAR-Spieler durch dieses neue Feature, aber Myth hat halt ein Schrottspiel auf den Markt geworfen, dass nicht den aktuellen Standard entsprochen hat. 

Die Spieler, die noch WAR spielen z.Z. reiten auf einem untoten und von Maden zerfressenen Zombie-MMO durch die Spielelandschaft. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juni 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Das Ende von WAR ist doch bereits eingetreten - WAR findet keine neuen Spieler mehr und ist nur noch ein Zombie-MMO. Die Community war immer zu klein, um WAR eine echte Zukunft zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Es waren halt die qualitativen Mängel, die WAR bereits nach dem ersten Monat das Genick gebrochen hat. Wow kriegt vielleicht nen paar enttäuschte WAR-Spieler durch dieses neue Feature, aber Myth hat halt ein Schrottspiel auf den Markt geworfen, dass nicht den aktuellen Standard entsprochen hat.
> 
> Die Spieler, die noch WAR spielen z.Z. reiten auf einem untoten und von Maden zerfressenen Zombie-MMO durch die Spielelandschaft. Traurig aber wahr.



Dein Leben: Traurig aber leider wahr...

/reported


----------



## Dashy (20. Juni 2009)

> Das Ende von WAR ist doch bereits eingetreten - WAR findet keine neuen Spieler mehr und ist nur noch ein Zombie-MMO. Die Community war immer zu klein, um WAR eine echte Zukunft zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Es waren halt die qualitativen Mängel, die WAR bereits nach dem ersten Monat das Genick gebrochen hat. Wow kriegt vielleicht nen paar enttäuschte WAR-Spieler durch dieses neue Feature, aber Myth hat halt ein Schrottspiel auf den Markt geworfen, dass nicht den aktuellen Standard entsprochen hat.
> 
> Die Spieler, die noch WAR spielen z.Z. reiten auf einem untoten und von Maden zerfressenen Zombie-MMO durch die Spielelandschaft. Traurig aber wahr.



Naja ich habe gerade wieder angefangen und ich denke nicht das man einen 3 KT's als zombies bezeichnen kann. Es ist viel los, ein Szenario findet man auch schnell und die Community ist wesentlich freundlicher als jene in anderen MMORPG's

BTT: Ich weis nicht wo das honführen soll:

Lotro release : Wird das das Ende von WoW ? !!1111elf
AoC release : Wird das das ende von allen anderen MMORPG's ???ßßßßßß
War release : Das ENDE für WOW !1111
Aion release : Oh mein Gott Warhammer ist dagegen ein müll....
und ich wette 1 Monat nach Aion release heulen alle in den Foren rum....


----------



## XXI. (20. Juni 2009)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> Genausogut kann man sich darüber streiten ob einem ein Erdbeermilchshake oder der Bananenmilchshake schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bananenshake^^

Meiner Meinung nach wird sich einfach komplett gar nichts ändern: Wie schon gesagt wieso Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleichen...

Ach ja und @kopfabdunoob: Wieso hatte dann war bei den letzten Zählungen ca 300.000 Spieler?! Wieso spielen immer mehr Leute die ich von WoW kenne WAR??! Wieso wird fast täglich um eine Hauptstadt gekämpft???! Und wieso freuen sich dann Tausende von Spieler auf die Länder der Toten?!?!!

Ich denke nicht weil das Spiel ein "untotes von maden zerfressenes Zombie-MMO" ist!!

WAR wird weiterleben genauso wie DAoC und AoC weiterleben werden....


----------



## Taoru (20. Juni 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> "Lächerlicher Troll-Post"


So, liebe Kinder.
WoW Spieler sagt: DAoC ist tot.
DAoC läuft weiterhin gut. Server bleiben online.
WoW Spieler sagt: AoC ist tooooot.
AoC hat weiterhin treue Fans. Server bleiben online. Spiel wird besser.
WoW Spieler sagt: WAR ist tot!
WAR hat immernoch eine größtenteils tolle Community. Server bleiben online. Spiel wird immer besser. Trotzt einigen Fällen in denen der falsche Weg eingeschlagen wurde.
WoW Spieler sagt: EQ ist tot!!
EQ läuft nach 10 Jahren immernoch. Ohne annähernd soviel Spieler zu haben wie WoW.
Von Guild Wars, City of Heroes/Villains will ich hier garnicht anfangen.

PS. Diablo Fan sagt: HG:L ist tot!
Diablo Fan hat leider Recht...


----------



## Wolfner (20. Juni 2009)

Nur weil PvP nun Exp gibt. Das ändert noch nichts daran, dass in WoW:
- Zusammenarbeit ein Fremdwort ist.
- du nur Heilung kriegst wenn du ganz, ganz brav bist.
- bis auf Tausendwinter kein Mensch OPvP macht (weil die Community auch neue Dinge in alten Content integriert kaum akzeptiert - ich möchte nur an das Silithus- und Pestländer-PvP erinnern)
- Taktik durch "Bang-bang-Onehit-Wonder!"-Klassen ad Absurdum geführt wird.
- Die Schlachtfelder in WoW extrem zäh sind (Flaggenverstecken usw. - ich glaub ich hab damals kein einziges mal Warsongschlucht gespielt in der das nicht der Fall war)
- dieses dämliche "zwei Armeen stehen sich gegenüber aber nur Einzelne lassen sich vorne abschlachten", sprich "Keine Planung" vorherrscht.
- der Wille zur Organisation/Mithilfe fehlt (bis auf ein paar Angriffe auf Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind war da nix - aber dazu brauchst du inzwischen auch ne große Gilde, denn Random-Initiative kannst du in WoW lange suchen).

Das alles und noch einiges mehr, was mir in 2,5 Jahren WoW aufgefallen ist, sorgen dafür, dass WoW *niemals* PvP-Referenz werden wird.

Für ein PvP-Spiel braucht es Taktiker, Planung, allgemein akzeptierte Anführer bzw. anführende Gilden UND VOR ALLEM ein allübergreifendes Ziel, welches nicht nur aus "neuen Äpix!!!111" besteht.

Die meisten Spieler von 19er/29er/39er etc. PvP-Twinks halten davon sowieso nix und werden die Exp-Steigerung ohnehin ausschalten.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Juni 2009)

@Topic du glaubst wohl nicht wirklich das man in WoW Only PVP lvln kann, Die werden es zu 100% so auslegen das man das nebenbei macht um noch quests zu verfolgen.
Abgesehen davon hat man eine atmosphäre in WAR mit der es WoW nicht aufnehmen kann.

und WAR ein Zombie MMO ? Dumm ?? Geh mal auf die Server und schau es dir an da laufen genug Leute rum.
Aber ihr habt schon recht WoW hat ein was andere MMOs nicht haben, Kranke Menschen die Monate lang Flamen wie scheiße es ist und nicht mehr aufhören können so etwas ist echt arm.

Glaubt nicht weil WoW so viele Spieler hat ist es besser, ich brauche in meinem MMO Keine mio. Spieler von denen 50% Bots sind, oder einfach nur unfreundlich.

Da warte ich lieber 5 min auf mienen BG und habe dann spaß mit meinen Netten "Zombie" kollegen in einem angeblich schlechten MMO.
PS:


> Außerdem finde ich auch dass WoW schon lange tot ist. Die Restspieler sind einfach nur die Maden die sich an der Leiche ernähren und wenn es nichts mehr zu fressen gibt hauen die schon ab.


/sign


----------



## xerkxes (20. Juni 2009)

Todgesagte leben eben länger

Ich spiele gerade WoW-Classic aber da ich erstens in WS und AB (60-69) klarerweise kein Land sehe und im 60er AV reihenweise von Paladinen geonehittet werde spiel ich als Ausgleich lieber WAR. Je länger ich WoW spiele desto mehr Lust bekomme ich dann auf WAR ;-) Außerdem lernt man Stein-Schere-Papier richtig schätzen.

Ein Spiel mit der Performance und dem PVE-Content von WoW kombiniert mit dem oRVR, der Atmosphäre und der Klassenvielfalt von WAR wäre das perfekte Spiel (für mich).


----------



## Kakerlakchen (20. Juni 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Todgesagte leben eben länger
> 
> Ich spiele gerade WoW-Classic aber da ich erstens in WS und AB (60-69) klarerweise kein Land sehe und im 60er AV reihenweise von Paladinen geonehittet werde spiel ich als Ausgleich lieber WAR. Je länger ich WoW spiele desto mehr Lust bekomme ich dann auf WAR ;-) Außerdem lernt man Stein-Schere-Papier richtig schätzen.
> 
> Ein Spiel mit der Performance und dem PVE-Content von WoW kombiniert mit dem oRVR, der Atmosphäre und der Klassenvielfalt von WAR wäre das perfekte Spiel (für mich).



seltsam.. so gings mir auch, als ich wiedermal in WoW einloggte. Ich spielte zwei abende lang, und hatte anschliessend keine lust mehr auf WoW und bin wieder zu WAR zurückgekehrt...
So sind nunmal die vorlieben verschiedener Menschen.. jedem gefällt was anderes besser... 
ich gebs zu, ich war 3 jahre lang WoW-fanboy.. inzwischen kann ich kaum noch was damit anfangen


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube kaum das WAR stirbt, ich denke eher das die Abozalhen sogar etwas steigen dürften (in nächster Zeit, nicht nur wegen dem Patch).

Wow...naja es lässt sich mit WAR schwer verleichen, auch das lvln durch PvP wird sich daran nicht viel ändern, die meisten werden dennoch versuchen so schnell wie möglich 80 zu werden weils erst da die fetten ÄPIXX gibt...zudem glaube ich nicht das viele SCs aufgehen, dafür rennen meiner Meinung nach zu wenige Leute in den LvL Gebieten rum.


----------



## Lari (20. Juni 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Nur weil PvP nun Exp gibt. Das ändert noch nichts daran, dass in WoW:
> - Zusammenarbeit ein Fremdwort ist.


Ist in WAR nicht anders, es sei denn, man spielt als Gildengruppe. Gilt für beide Spiele.


> - du nur Heilung kriegst wenn du ganz, ganz brav bist.


Siehe oben. Ist in WAR nicht anders, wird wohl noch schlimmer, wenn die Heiler einen Schadens-Buff beim nächsten Balancing Rundumschlag bekommen.


> - bis auf Tausendwinter kein Mensch OPvP macht (weil die Community auch neue Dinge in alten Content integriert kaum akzeptiert - ich möchte nur an das Silithus- und Pestländer-PvP erinnern)


Weil es nichts anderes gibt. Desweiteren gibt es keine Belohnungen für open PvP. In WAR hat man die Keeps mit ihren Truhen, Einfluss im open PvP, den Rufrang, der einen Charakter verbessert. Die Leute spielen, um den eigenen Charakter zu verbessern, deswegen wurde auch früher hauptsächlich kreisgeraidet, es war die effektivste Methode. Und das fehlt in WoW komplett, wohlgemerkt in einem PvE-Spiel.


> - Taktik durch "Bang-bang-Onehit-Wonder!"-Klassen ad Absurdum geführt wird.


Onehit Wunder gibt es nicht. Jedoch im PvP nützlichere und weniger nützlichere Klassen. Beide Spiele tun sich da schwer. In WoW Palas, DKs und überhaupt Melees, in WAR seit Monaten Bombergruppen, die unvorbereitete Raids in Sekunden zerpflücken.


> - Die Schlachtfelder in WoW extrem zäh sind (Flaggenverstecken usw. - ich glaub ich hab damals kein einziges mal Warsongschlucht gespielt in der das nicht der Fall war)


Joa, das stimmt. Finde die 15 Minuten bei den szenarien in WAR ganz angenehm.


> - dieses dämliche "zwei Armeen stehen sich gegenüber aber nur Einzelne lassen sich vorne abschlachten", sprich "Keine Planung" vorherrscht.


Auch das habe ich oft genug in WAR erlebt, wenn das Szenario denn Wahlmöglichkeiten hergibt. Oft treffen ja zwei Zergs aufeinander.


> - der Wille zur Organisation/Mithilfe fehlt (bis auf ein paar Angriffe auf Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind war da nix - aber dazu brauchst du inzwischen auch ne große Gilde, denn Random-Initiative kannst du in WoW lange suchen).


Erst diese Nacht wurden wieder alle Hauptstädte geraidet. Passiert eigentlich jedes Wochenende. Aber auch hier wieder: Mehr als einen Erfolg + ein Mount gibt es nicht dafür. Deswegen machen viele Spieler so einen Raid auch nicht mehr als einmal mit.


> Das alles und noch einiges mehr, was mir in 2,5 Jahren WoW aufgefallen ist, sorgen dafür, dass WoW *niemals* PvP-Referenz werden wird.


Stimmt, wollte es aber auch nie. PvP-Referenz ist und bleibt in meinen Augen vorerst GuildWars.


> Für ein PvP-Spiel braucht es Taktiker, Planung, allgemein akzeptierte Anführer bzw. anführende Gilden UND VOR ALLEM ein allübergreifendes Ziel, welches nicht nur aus "neuen Äpix!!!111" besteht.


Das ist nicht richtig. Für ein PvP-Spiel brauchst du kein allübergreifendes Ziel. Siehe GuildWars. Du brauchst nur Belohnungen am Ende, Verbesserungen. Und deswegen funktioniert auch WAR weitestgehend. Keeps geben Belohnungen, Festungen geben Belohnungen, die Hauptstadt PQs die begehrten Set-Teile. Könnte man diese Teile anders kriegen, ohne große Raids, dann würden auch die HauptstadtRaids kaum noch so oft vorkommen.
Die Taktiker und die Planung brauchst du bloß, um auch erfolgreich zu sein.


> Die meisten Spieler von 19er/29er/39er etc. PvP-Twinks halten davon sowieso nix und werden die Exp-Steigerung ohnehin ausschalten.


Gott sei Dank kommen diese Leute in gesonderte BGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> dieser ganze Aionhype ist schon seltsam....ich hab da so ne Vermutung...ich sag nur so viel. Vor meiner Warhammer Pause vor ein paar Monaten, wurde bei Warhammer ingame Werbung für die Aion Beta gemacht, auf englisch. Oder hier im Forum gabs vor ein paar Monaten jemand, der total begeistert von Aion war und aufgezählt hat was alles besser ist als in anderen MMos und Leute für seine Gilde gesucht hat, klang alles sehr nach indirekter Werbung. Auch in anderen Foren gabs solche Posts mit fast identischen Inhalt.
> 
> Bis jetzt wurde jedes Spiel gehypt und alle waren sooo begeistert und sagten anderen mmos den Untergang voraus. Im WoW Forum wurde Warhammer gehyped ohne ende, da stand das gleiche  wir hier über Aion.
> 
> Ich werde es mir auch ansehen und mir dann meine Meinung darüber bilden, wenn ein Spiel so extrem gehyped wird war bis jetzt immer ein harken dran...immer



Kann dir da nur zustimmen, ich bin auch gespannt auf den AION Release und noch mehr auf die folgenden Monate. Bietet das Spiel genug, um langfristig motiviert zu sein. Paradebeispiels eines typischen Hypes war Hellgate. Da war es nicht nur ein Haken, obwohl ich das Spiel gar nicht als sooo schlecht empfunden habe.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass sich einige Monate nach dem Release die AION Community mit dem neuen Star Wars MMO-"Fanboys" rumprügeln müssen. Und enttäuschte AION-Hyper, die jetzt einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann später über das Spiel flamen. Geschichte wiederholt sich, man kann das hier bei Buffed wunderbar beobachten. :-)


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Bin mir aber sicher, dass sich einige Monate nach dem Release die AION Community mit dem neuen Star Wars MMO-"Fanboys" rumprügeln müssen. Und enttäuschte AION-Hyper, die jetzt einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann später über das Spiel flamen. Geschichte wiederholt sich, man kann das hier bei Buffed wunderbar beobachten. :-)



Auf Star Wars warte ich ja, aber das dauert noch sooo lang....da muss halt Aion zwischendrin herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## zero15 (20. Juni 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Todgesagte leben eben länger
> 
> Ich spiele gerade WoW-Classic aber da ich erstens in WS und AB (60-69) klarerweise kein Land sehe und im 60er AV reihenweise von Paladinen geonehittet werde spiel ich als Ausgleich lieber WAR. Je länger ich WoW spiele desto mehr Lust bekomme ich dann auf WAR ;-) Außerdem lernt man Stein-Schere-Papier richtig schätzen.
> 
> Ein Spiel mit der Performance und dem PVE-Content von WoW kombiniert mit dem oRVR, der Atmosphäre und der Klassenvielfalt von WAR wäre das perfekte Spiel (für mich).




/sign


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Juni 2009)

> Bin mir aber sicher, dass sich einige Monate nach dem Release die AION Community mit dem neuen Star Wars MMO-"Fanboys" rumprügeln müssen. Und enttäuschte AION-Hyper, die jetzt einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann später über das Spiel flamen. Geschichte wiederholt sich, man kann das hier bei Buffed wunderbar beobachten. :-)




ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir diesmal alle Posts in Word kopiere, in denen Aion über den grünen Klee gehyped wird und die Leute total verblendet anderen mmons den Untergang voraussagen. Mit Nickname versteht sich, nur um ihnen diesmal ihren eigenen Posts unter die Nase reibe zu können, wenn hier das große" Aion ist doch nicht so toll wie ich dachte geflame los geht". Damals bei Aoc und Warhammer hab ich es verpasst, diesmal werd ich mir das wohl nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir diesmal alle Posts in Word kopiere, in denen Aion über den grünen Klee gehyped wird und die Leute total verblendet anderen mmons den Untergang voraussagen. Mit Nickname versteht sich, nur um ihnen diesmal ihren eigenen Posts unter die Nase reibe zu können, wenn hier das große" Aion ist doch nicht so toll wie ich dachte geflame los geht". Damals bei Aoc und Warhammer hab ich es verpasst, diesmal werd ich mir das wohl nicht entgehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wolfner (20. Juni 2009)

@Lari

Das mögen vielleicht deine Eindrücke sein, aber ich weiß nur, dass in den meisten ("ernsten") Situationen die Zusammenarbeit bei WAR stimmt.
Aber was die "One-Hit-Wonder" angeht: Etwas was mir beim WoW-PvP ziemlich auf den Senkel geht, ist, dass du mit einem einstudierten Ablauf von Tastendrückerei immer auf der Gewinnerseite stehst. Ehemals war es zumindest so: Als Tank triffst du auf einen DDler - ein paar einstudierte Schläge, dazu dämliches Rumgehüpfe (wie furchtbar ich das hasse) - Bumm - Tank tot. Das ganze dauert wenns gut geht 15-20 Sekunden.

Und das nervt furchtbar. Nicht nur wegen dem Rumgehüpfe. :-B

WoW ist nunmal ein PvE-Spiel. Ich halte nichts davon es auf PvP umzumurksen (so wie ich damals schon nichts von dieser ganzen Arena und ESL-Sache gehalten habe - das gehört einfach nicht in dieses Genre).
Eher noch kann man in ein PvP-Spiel PvE-Inhalte einfügen. Aber umgekehrt wirkt das ganze so furchtbar aufgesetzt.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Juni 2009)

Nope, nicht wirklich, da:

Warteschlangensystem für Lake Wintergrasp:
Die Patchnotes für 3.2 erhielten nochmal Änderungen, welche sich mit Lake Wintergrasp befassen. So wird ein neues Warteschlangensystem eingeführt, sodass unter anderem die Spieleranzahl in diesem Gebiet besser kontrolliert werden kann.


    * Spieler haben nun die Möglichkeit, sich bei den Kampfmeistern von Tausendwinter in den Hauptstädten oder beim betreten des Gebietes in die Warteschlange einzureihen.
    * Die wird 15 Minuten vor dem Start der Schlacht möglich sein und jeder der ausgewählt wird, wird zu Beginn der Schlacht nach Tausenwinter geportet. Jeder Spieler, der nicht für die Schlacht ausgewählt wurde, wird automatisch aus der Zone herausteleportiert.
    * Das Warteschlangensystem ist die gesamte Schlacht über aktiv und sobald ein Platz frei wird, rutscht der nächste Spieler aus der Warteschlange automatisch nach.
    * Wer versucht während einer Schlacht das Gebiet zu betreten, obwohl er nicht ausgewählt worden ist, wird automatisch herausteleportiert. Bitte beachtet, dass es Euch nun möglich ist über Tausendwinter hinweg zu fliegen. Solltet Ihr jedoch während einer Schlacht für die Ihr nicht ausgewählt seid zu landen, werdet Ihr ebenfalls aus der Zone geportet.
    * Spieler, welche Stufe 80 erreicht haben, besitzen eine höhere Priorität vor Spielern niedrigerer Stufen. Die Auswahl erfolgt zufällig, egal ob Ihr euch in der Zone direkt für die Warteschlange angemeldet habt oder bei einem entsprechenden Kampfmeister.
    * Jede Fraktion kann 100 Spieler in der Warteschlange haben, was in einer Schlacht eine maximale Spieleranzahl von 200 zur gleichen Zeit zur Folge hat.


Nachdem das Gebiet durch die verschiedensten Änderungen bereits unattraktiver gemacht wurde, als es zu Beginn war (z.B. Wechsel der Quests vom täglichen auf das wöchentliche Format), scheint Blizzard nun die Brechstangen-Methode zu wählen, um die Probleme, welche mit den Schlachten von Tausendwinter zusammenhängen, zu lösen. Gerade bei den etwas besser belebten Servern werden diese Änderungen nicht besonders gut ankommen, da viele, die gerne würden, künftig nicht mehr an allen Schlachten teilnehmen können, für die sie sich in dieses Gebiet begeben hätten. Den Originalpost gibt es unter Weiterlesen..

http://wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2731


----------



## Picconox (20. Juni 2009)

Diese Vergleicherei ist echt mähsam und bringt eh nichts. Letztendlich wird eh jeder das spielen, was ihm am meisten zusagt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Patch bei WOW, so umfangreich es auch sein mag, merklich Leute bei WAR absaugt. Das Spiel bleibt nämlich immer noch WOW, ob neuer Contend oder auch nicht. 

Wenn wir hier am Grillen wären könnte man sagen, WOW ist ein Schaschlikspieß und WAR das blutige Hüftsteak. Ich für meinen Teil bin Steakesser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich regen sich die Schaschlikspießesser auf, wenn ich mit meinem fetten Steak zum Grill marschiere und es auf den Rost knalle. Auf der anderen Seite machen wir Steakesser uns über die feinen Damen mit dem Schaschlikspießlein lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass WOW in den nächsten Monaten ehr ein wenig Accouts einbüßen wird, weil es einfach viele Leute durchhaben. Zudem ist der WOTLK-Aufschwung auch langsam durch.

Auf der anderen Seite wir WAR, wenn die da jetzt nicht alles versauen, ehr wieder ein wenig loslegen. Man stelle sich vor, die kommen jetzt mit vier Städten und 2 neuen Berufen um die Ecke (z.B.).


----------



## Kakerlakchen (20. Juni 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Nope, nicht wirklich, da:
> 
> Warteschlangensystem für Lake Wintergrasp:
> Die Patchnotes für 3.2 erhielten nochmal Änderungen, welche sich mit Lake Wintergrasp befassen. So wird ein neues Warteschlangensystem eingeführt, sodass unter anderem die Spieleranzahl in diesem Gebiet besser kontrolliert werden kann.
> ...



achja.. das ganze mehr oder weniger "instanzieren" .. erinnert mich an was... Festungsraid in WAR? .. anderes spiel, selbe lösung ;p


----------



## Thoraros (20. Juni 2009)

Tja, bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass WoW gar keine anderen ORvR-Zonen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. Juni 2009)

Und was sagt uns das?
Die Technik, die zum ermöglichen von richtigem open PvP respektive RvR notwendig ist gibt es noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (20. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh euch wirklich alle nicht.Wow ist wie War,ein Spiel,dass vielleicht gadgets von einander abschauen, doch wo liegt das Problem? Wenn ich meine eigenen Schwächen sehe und von anderen weiß, wiie es besser gemacht werden kann, wieso nicht? Jeder flamet nur ahh scheiß War/Wow blabla.Lasst doch die Wow Spieler spielen und die War Spieler spielen wasse wollen.

Ein weiterer Kack der hier permanent von den "möchtegern Erwachsenen" verbreitet wird,der mich tierisch aufregt,weil das heutzutage die Grundlage eines flames ist,ist: jo nur 12-Jährige gimpen im PVP rum oder wechseln Spiele o.Ä..... SO ein Schwachsinn 
Wenn man nur mal paar Allis schlachten will geht man halt ins BG dafür sinse da, auch wenn es nicht teamfördernd ist, aber wohin soll man sonst? Stundenlang Allis in diversen Gebieten ersuchen? No thanks.

Das eine Spiel mag sich vlt auch ins Negative patchen, das andere ins Positive, für die einen ist der nächste Patch ein göttlicher Segen, für Andere ist es ein Grund um ein Spiel zu beenden. So ist der Lauf eines "Spiele-Lebens", ist auch gut so, denn 20 Jahre lang ein Spiel spielen will ich auch nicht.
Man kann es NIE jedem Recht machen,weil JEDER andere Interessen hat


just my 2 cents


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Juni 2009)

PvP kann man seit ''Abhärtung' 'eingeführt wurde eh rauchen... 

Sie mussten ja unbedingt einen Keil zwischen das PvE und PvP treiben.
Zu Classiczeiten war der PvP Aufwand mit den Raidinstanzen zu vergleichen. 
Sprich: Wer Rang 14 erriecht hatte konnte problemlos BWL raiden, wer BWL raidete ging im PvP genau so ab! 

Ach was solls WoW ist eh nur noch ein grosser haufen Schrott. 
Und es zieht trotzdem so viele Leute an, weil die meisten es richtig toll finden, keinen Skill mehr beweisen zu müssen.
Daher auch diese schreckliche Community. 

Kann man nichts machen, irgendwann mussten sie WoW ja kaputtpatchen.


----------



## brudersicarius (20. Juni 2009)

ich sag nur, wow ist anders als war, also wird war nicht untergehen.


----------



## Berrry (20. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich rieche Zündstoff, aber ich sehe da keine Gefahr. 1. hat WoW kein Open PvP bis lvl 80 (die Zonen dazwischen sind ja leer und kaum bespielt). Daher gibt es dort auch kaum Exp. Und für die Szenarien ist das auch nur eine Mechanikl um PvP Twinks endlich zu killen und PvPler etwas bei der Stange zu halten. Nur mit PvP leveln ist nämlich im derzeitigen WoW System unendlich zäh. Wer deswegen zurückwechselt (und nicht wegen neuem Content etc) der hat vermutlich nie wirklich WAR gespielt.
> 
> Von daher. Keine Sorge darum, sollen sie ruhig machen. Das hat 2 Vorteile für mich. 1. Kann ich jedem aufdringlichem WoWler, der mich dann wegen PvP zulabert sagen, dass  sie sachen von anderen Spielen (WAR) übernommen haben, was diesmal nicht mehr abstreitbar ist. 2. ist es für WoWler im allgemeinen besser. Ähnlich wie das Anmelden für Szenarien äh BGs von überall auf der Welt. Ist nur noch das Problem, dass WoW keine Klassenvielfalt hat... oder Szenarienvielfalt. Oder so vieles mehr.




Das mit den XP gabs aber schon in Vanilla WoW und glaub da war WAR nicht mal geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juni 2009)

Schon lustig:

"WAR ist schon lange tot"

vs.

"WoW ist schon lange tut, nur noch Maden die an der Leiche nagen"

Ihr könntet euch einfach einigen, dass man:

a)  über Geschmack nicht streiten kann
b) WAR-Spieler neidlos anerkennen müssen, dass WoW sehr viel erfolgreicher war und ist und WAR mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals auch nur annähernd so erfolgreich sein wird (wenn man ausschließlich die "Spielerzahlen" und somit die finanzielle Seite betrachtet, was ja "leider" das einzige ist, was nicht von Geschmack abhängt)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zu Aion:

Auch hier ist es natürlich Geschmackssache und niemand weiß, wie erfolgreich es letztlich sein wird in Europa. Eines kann ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen. Wir haben Closed Beta Wochenende und bis zum Release von Aion sinds noch 2 Monate hin.

Ich kann bis Stufe 10 ohne einen einzigen Bug spielen. Alles läuft rund, ich habe keine Lags, die Performance ist top (läuft besser als WoW auf meinem Rechner). Der Chat funktioniert, es gibt Itemlinking, es gibt Berufe, es gibt eine Questreihe, in der die Story immer fortgeführt wird inklusive netter Cutscenes. Zusätzlich gibt es natürlich das 0815 Questfutter. Alle meine Skills machen das was im Tooltip steht. Die Steuerung ist sehr direkt (die Dinge die ich anklicke passieren auch wirklich in dem Moment wo ich sie anklicke usw.). Es gibt ein tolles Reisesystem mit einem Mix aus Flügen und Teleportation. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von tollen Emotes, man kann "gehen" und sich hinsetzen.

Kurzum, das Spiel erscheint "fertig". Ob es dann im Endgame Spaß macht usw. kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber wenn ich das mit dem "Release" von WAR vergleiche:

- Unfertiger Chat (die ersten Wochen wurden in der Deutschen Version -er Endungen vom Chat verschluckt usw.)
- Kein Itemlinking
- Unzählige Skills (oder Taktikten) funktionierten schlecht oder gar nicht (teilweise noch heute)
- Zu Beginn gab es komische Verzögerungen auf fast alles was man aktivieren konnte, Moralfähigkeiten waren sehr stark betroffen. CDs wurden oft fehlerhaft oder gar nicht angezeigt.
- Monster-Pathing war die reinste Katastrophe
- Die Performance der Server, die vielen CTDs, die lags  usw.
- Oft blieben Charaktere in bestimmten Animationen "stecken" was nur durch Spielneustarts behoben werden konnte (besonders schlimm als man plötzlich mit nem Perma AE Effekt der den ganzen Bildschirm einnimmt rumrennen musste)

Am Ende möchte ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass dies keine Wertung des Geschmacks ist. Ich sage nicht Aion ist besser als WAR. Aber, und das wird jeder der an diesem WE die Aion Closed beta gespielt hat und bei WAR-Release dabei war bestätigen:

Aion ist jetzt wohl schon so "fertig" und läuft so "rund" wie WAR nach 9 Monaten und, dass man bei einem "fertigen" und "bugfreien" Spiel das "rund läuft" eher bereit ist ein Abo abzuschließen ist wohl selbstverständlich. 

Aion erfindet das MMO-Rad nicht neu. Überhaupt nicht. Aber WoW ist für viele schon "ausgelutscht" und Aion scheint wirklich das erste MMO zu werden, das so auf den europäischen Markt kommt, dass man nicht das Gefühl hat von einem MMO auf eine Baustelle zu wechseln, wenn man WoW den Rücken kehren will (und das wollen genug Leute).


Grinden existiert übrigens überhaupt nicht in Aion, obwohl manche Leute nach wie vor hartnäckig davon überzeugt sind es handle sich um einen "Asia-Grinder".


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2009)

Und mit Buch 8 wird Pangya untergehen. X-P

Solche Themen sind zwar schwachsinn, aber wenigstens die beste Möglichkeit um auf Buffed.de und dessen Forum interessante Dinge über das eine oder andere MMO zu erfahren.
Also ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf euch.


----------



## xerkxes (20. Juni 2009)

AION könnte in der Tat ein sehr gutes Spiel werden. Ich selber bin nicht in der Beta aber das Bildmaterial wird ja immer umfangreicher. Zum einen sieht man, dass das Spiel viele Charaktere an einem Ort offenbar gut verkraftet und die Performance generell sehr gut ist. Das sind wohl auch die Schlüsseleigenschaften eines guten Spiels. WAR hätte um so viel mehr erfolgreicher sein können, würde das Spiel nur flüssiger und auf billigerer Hardware laufen. Heruntergedrehte Effekte nehmen zudem sehr viel Atmosphäre.

Ich vermute mal, dass AION von WoW prozentual mehr Spieler absaugen würde, da es wohl eher diese (jüngere) Zielgruppe anspricht. Wäre mal Zeit, dass bei WoW mal Server zusammengelegt werden.

Bisher kritisiere ich an AION nur den Knutschpuppenstil anhand der existierenden Videos ohne es selbst gespielt zu haben.


----------



## siberian (20. Juni 2009)

Berrry schrieb:


> Das mit den XP gabs aber schon in Vanilla WoW und glaub da war WAR nicht mal geplant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist jetzt vanilla wow schon wieder??? Schon wieder so ein dämlicher Begriff.

Und noch was zum Topic. Ich bin leider im Zuge von Wotlk wieder zu Wow zurückkgekehrt obwohl die Community dort mittlerweile sowas von kaputt ist. PVP habe ich aber keine Sekunde mehr gespielt. Jetzt werde ich mich mal wieder in WAR umsehen, obwohl mich der totale Neubeginn ein wenig abschreckt. War damals Destro auf Hergig aber den Server gibts ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2009)

Das mit XP gabs nicht in Vanilla WoW, ich habs selber gespielt. Wenn du Abzeichen gegen Geld, Ehre und Exp meinst, dann ja: das gabs, ist aber nicht mit den hier genannten Systemen zu vergleichen.

Aion ist 1 Jahr alt nach Release in EU/US. Also sind dort natürlich schon alle Anfangsprobleme weg, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn nicht. WAR hingegen kam bei 0 in EU/US raus. Das sollte man immer bedenken. Aion wird (wie alle neun MMOs) ein weiteres Produkt auf einer überfüllten Palette. Es wird genug Spieler haben, aber an dem Spiel wird keines der anderen MMOs untergehen. Auch WoWs kommerzieller Erfolg ist nicht mehr ganz das Gelbe vom Ei. Wo früher noch Innovation und Idee an erster Stelle standen (wenigstens teilweise) sinds derzeit nur noch Aufgüsse, Kopien und Suchtfaktoren, welche das Spiel am Leben erhalten. Würde nicht mit jedem Patch 1 neues T Set kommen (+T8 Entwertung, sodass jeder Teile farmen kann), einige neue Titel, Mounts und Pets und vllt Fraktionen, würde ein Großteil der Spieler schon längst die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen. Aber da ja immer neuer "Content" nachgereicht wird, bleibt man eben doch lieber beim altbekannten. Nicht das man sich noch eine neue "Existenz" in einem anderen Spiel aufbauen muss... Wäre echt mal interessant zu sehen, was passiert wenn WoW heruntergefahren wird. Was machen dann wohl die Hardcore Spieler die X Stunden pro Tag online sind, obwohl teilweise nix zu tun ist? 
WAR wird dann übrigens auch in Asien released... ich denk mal, dort wird dann das gleiche gehype in den Aion Foren laufen wie bei uns derzeit vice versa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich gibts auch dort sehr viele Warhammer Fans.

Interessant ists wohl eher, welches MMO nun wieder so innovativ, fesselnd, casual und hardcoregame-freundlich, PvP und PvE bedienend usw ist, dass es wirklich zu einer Neuerung im MMO Markt kommt. Denn derzeit stagnierts ja doch ein bisschen und WoW wird auch nicht ewig die Flagge hochhalten können. Allein da dem Spiel selbst ein Limit gesetzt wurde. 

Vielleicht spielen wir in Zukunft aber auch alle ein MMO-Shooter-Taktik-Action-Adventure-RPG... was dann den Umschwung der ganzen Spieleindustrie einläutet^^


----------



## Picconox (21. Juni 2009)

Kannste Deine Chars nicht im Accountmanagemant auf einen anderen Server transferieren ?

Nebenbei noch eine Bemerkung zu wow und " mehr Spieler". Wir dürfen bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht vergessen, dass WOW ja auch ein paar Jahre Vorsprung hat, oder ?


----------



## xerkxes (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielen wir in Zukunft aber auch alle ein MMO-Shooter-Taktik-Action-Adventure-RPG... was dann den Umschwung der ganzen Spieleindustrie einläutet^^



Zwei Versuche in die Richtung gabs ja schon, wenn ich das Genre richtig deute: Hellgate London und Tabula Rasa. Beide nicht so erfolgreich. THQ bastelt ja zudem an einem Warhammer 40k MMO, das bestimmt auch Shooter-Elemente beinhalten wird.


----------



## Anazazi (21. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube wenn Patch 3.2 so kommt wie er jetzt bekannt ist hat WAR einen weiteren neuen Spieler.
Angst haben wegen dem patch und den paar Erfahrungspunkten im bg braucht man da nicht haben als WAR Spieler.


----------



## IceDogg (21. Juni 2009)

lol also ich hau nicht zu wow ab nur weil man da jetzt durch pvp lvln kann
war is für mich einfach im allgemeinen geiler als wow


----------



## Darkchaos (21. Juni 2009)

Ich danke das wow  für war  kein gefahr da stelt  Aion  dann schon eher  weil Aion ist von GW   mache  und  die wissen wie man gut pvp  spiele macht


----------



## Makalvian (21. Juni 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Zwei Versuche in die Richtung gabs ja schon, wenn ich das Genre richtig deute: Hellgate London und Tabula Rasa. Beide nicht so erfolgreich. THQ bastelt ja zudem an einem Warhammer 40k MMO, das bestimmt auch Shooter-Elemente beinhalten wird.



nicht zu vergessen Neocron was darmals sehr geil war


----------



## Beroshima (21. Juni 2009)

@Kamos   hast account verkauft ?  falls nicht find ich es krass das de so zeugs schreibst und doch noch spielst.

Und zu denn leuten wo schreiben  böar ich kenn soviele leute wo von WoW zu WAR gewechselt haben o mein gott es gibt auch viele wo  wieder zurück sind. 

Hab WAR zwar nur mal beim Kollegen  paar stunden gespielt  fand es auch  klasse aber halt ned mein ding da ich lieber PVE mach  bzw gemacht hab. Und ich find beide Spiele haben ihre Reize  in WAR soll es laut denn Spielern das PVP bzw RVR sein und bei WoW is es nun mal das PVE  (zumindest für mich). 

Und das mit Überequipt und so  ka  weiss ned wie sowas in WAR gehand habt wird aber da wird es sicher auch ned viel besser sein. Wobei ich die leute ned versteh da weinen se rum weil leute  das krasse equip haben und sie ned. Aber wie einig schon geschrieben haben die gehen  15-20 stunden die woche zum teil raiden  also ist es doch ok das die so en equip haben oder nicht ?   Mal ehrlich gesagt ihr  wollt doch auch nicht  z.b VW Manager sein und für denn gleichen lohn  arbeiten wie en normaler Arbeiter da. Wer mehr tut der kriegt mehr und so ist es doch in denn Spielen auch. Find das auch ok. Klar ist es krass wenn man hört das  Herr XY  jeden tag 4-5 stunden raidet in wow aber ich bin mir sicher in WAR gibt es genau so denn Herr XY der 4-5 stunden am  Tag spielt.  Wer es kann und tut  soll es tun. Wer es nicht kann und nicht tun will soll es lassen und so spielen wie er zeit hat (und mittlerweile ist das in wow auch gut möglich dann trotzdem gutes equip zuhaben) und denk in WAR is das nicht anderst.


Was die langeweile in WoW angeht naja ob das bei WAR mal besser ist ka. Früher war es in WoW ja au ned langweilig aber da halt vieles leichter würde hat man denn content schnell durch und langweilt sich halt dann einfach bis was neues kommt. Oder man vertreibt sich mit PvP die zeit bis dahin oder farmt sich das 20000 te Goldstück zusammen per dailys ^^


Langer Text kürzer sinn:   Beide Spiele haben ihre reize für einen das für denn anderen das andere.  Irgendwann ist das Ende  für  alles und jeden.  Doch bis das soweit ist  werden wir noch ettliche stunden spielspass geniessen dürfen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (21. Juni 2009)

Beroshima schrieb:


> @Kamos hast account verkauft ? falls nicht find ich es krass das de so zeugs schreibst und doch noch spielst.



Wenn nicht, würde ich auch nichts mehr darüber schreiben. 
Ich denke der einzige Grund ist, dass man diese vier Jahre nicht einfach wegschmeissen will. 
Aber Seit WotlK macht es mir Blizz jeden Tag wieder leichter, das Spiel in die Tonne zu schmeissen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Juni 2009)

> Mal ehrlich gesagt ihr wollt doch auch nicht z.b VW Manager sein und für denn gleichen lohn arbeiten wie en normaler Arbeiter da. Wer mehr tut der kriegt mehr und so ist es doch in denn Spielen auch.



nun ja seit Wotlk ist es eher so, dass die Arbeiter das gleiche Geld wie der Manager bekommen, wenn sich nur kurz an der Stempeluhr abstempeln und wieder nach Hause fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  um mal bei den Vergleich zu bleiben. 
Und jetzt mit dem neuen Patch brauchen sie sogar nicht mal mehr in die Firma zum abstempeln(war für viele zu kompliziert und umständlich und nach langem Heulen beim Betriebsrat wurde das geändert) sondern überall sind Stempeluhren verteilt(Tankstellen, Supermarkt etc.) und sie können da abstempeln, bei vollem Gehalt wie der Manager. Deshalb kündigen immer mehr Manager


----------



## Ginkohana (21. Juni 2009)

Blödsinn Ich sehe es eher so, dass sich WoW langsam aber sicher selbst kaputt macht.
Mal davon abgesehn, dass mittlerweile jeder Vollpfosten in dem Spiel Endcontent raiden kann wird nun uA das Reiten verbilligt und und und. wirklich anspruchsvolle Spieler werden WoW noch mehr hassen und sich Alternativen suchen.
Welche z.B. im PvP-Bereich in WAR liegen könnte.


----------



## Ahothep (21. Juni 2009)

WoW zu leicht ??

Hat jeder von euch Algalos im 25er Raid schon besiegt? Aber die meisten von euch werden wohl immer noch an den ersten 5 Bossen in Ulduar hängen ^^


Zu War selber. Aufgrund der unverhältnismässigkeit zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung hatte ich damals aufgehört und das kann man mal nicht ebenso wegpatchen. Ich habe hauptsächlich wegen Spielermangel aufgehört.

WAR hat Potential und wenn ich in Foren oder durch Hörensagen mitbekomme das es wieder bergauf geht wage ich auch wieder einen versuch, aber für mich persönlich gesehen hat es Mythic (bzw. EA) vergeigt. 

Die Hoffnung das es aber noch was werden kann hab ich immer noch da ich auch Warhammer-Tabletop Fan bin.


----------



## Kontessa (21. Juni 2009)

Im Bezug auf RVR: WoW <<< WAR
Im Bezug auf PvE: WoW >>> WAR

Das werden auch die kommenden Patches nicht ändern können da das grundsätzliche Spielprinzip vollkommen anders ist. XP durch RVR in WoW wird daran sicher nix ändern können. WAR hat durchaus seine Probleme (Massenzerg > All, Lag, Realmbalance, Stadtraid etc) aber ist WoW im RVR so haushoch überlegen, da braucht man garnicht drüber zu sprechen. Selbes gilt für das WoW PvE was viel besser ist als das in WAR - und in WoW hatte man seit je her auch im PvE Probleme (zu schwer/leicht, Lag, rumgegrinde, etc).

Ich denke letztendlich muss man einfach beide Spiele länger gespielt haben... und erst dann kann man NUR FÜR SICH SELBER sagen, welches einem persönlich besser gefällt. Ich finde z.B. WAR viel besser als WoW, Leute mit denen ich aber zusammen WoW gespielt und mit denen ich WAR seid Release gespielt habe sind wieder zurück zu WoW gegangen.

Grüße von Erengrad

/edit: 

Balancetechnisch haben beide Spiele schon immer Probleme gehabt, da nehmen die sich nix.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Juni 2009)

> Hat jeder von euch Algalos im 25er Raid schon besiegt? Aber die meisten von euch werden wohl immer noch an den ersten 5 Bossen in Ulduar hängen ^^



hast du damals M´uru in Sunwell gelegt als er noch nicht gerneft war? Das war schwer...wie schnell wurde Ulduar von Ensidia nochmal gecleart? Achja innerhalb der ersten ID.......die Zeiten von anspruchsvollen raiden sind seit wotlk vorbei. Was nicht bedeuten soll das die Ulduar Bosse leicht sind, nur kommen sie an die Sunwell Bosse bei weitem nicht ran.



I





> ch denke letztendlich muss man einfach beide Spiele länger gespielt haben... und erst dann kann man NUR FÜR SICH SELBER sagen, welches einem persönlich besser gefällt. Ich finde z.B. WAR viel besser als WoW, Leute mit denen ich aber zusammen WoW gespielt und mit denen ich WAR seid Release gespielt habe sind wieder zurück zu WoW gegangen.


 mag sein, aber es gibt auch viele so wie mich die nicht wieder zu WoW zurück gegangen sind und das obwohl ich über 4 Jahre gespielt habe. 
Ich hatte ein sehr erfolgreichen raid, viele Kontakte und Freundschaften....das ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor, man muss bereit sein das alles aufzugeben. 

Nicht jeder hat Lust nochmal komplett von vorne zu beginne (Kontakze knüpfen, Gilde suchen, sich wieder neu unterordnen und schauen wo sein Platz ist etc.). Deswegen gehen viele wieder zu ihren alten Spielen zurück bzw spielen andere MMos nur so nebenbei. Mit unter hat es auch mit Gruppenzwang zu tun. 3 Spieler die sich aus WoW kennen,  haben zusammen Warhammer angefangen weil in WoW gerade nix los ist. 2Spieler wollen wieder WoW spielen weil da z.B. gerade eine neue Arenasaison begonnen hat, also wechseln sie wieder zu WoW. Der dritte Spieler hat keine Lust auf Arena und ist mit Warhammer eigentlich ganz zufrieden, nur will er auch nicht alleine spielen,er kennt hier auch keinen. Also geht auch er wieder zu WoW.


----------



## Deadwool (21. Juni 2009)

Eine Gefahr für WAR sehe ich mit WoW 3.2 ünerhaupt nicht. Beide Games werden weiterhin ihr Ding machen. Schade aus WAR Sicht ist, dass man den Erfahrungsgewinn wird abschalten können im WoW PVP. Ohne das wären bestimmt ein paar Spieler mehr zu uns rübergekommen. Aber nun wird wohl alles beim alten bleiben. so what.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Juni 2009)

naja man kann den Ep Gewinn abstellen aber die edel twink pvpler haben sich das anders vorgestellt. Sie wollten halt immer Lvl 19,29 sein um schön WoW Anfänger abzufarmen. Daraus wird aber nix,weil alle ep Deaktivierer in das selbe BG kommen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das bald geändert wird,nachdem im WoW Forum kräftig geweint wurde...Blizzard hat ja imer ein offenes Ohr für Weiner gehabt.


----------



## HEILDICH (21. Juni 2009)

na ja wow und das dauernde item gefarme ist halt nervig . und zu den 60 zeiten musste man noch ein richtiges setup haben um eine ini raid zu machen ,
und zurzeit ist es ziemlich egal mit welcher konstelation in die inis raids gehst .
und das ist es was die meisten leute in wow vermissen es ist egal welche konstelation man schaft die ini wenn sich die leute nich zu dumm anstellen (und ausrüstung halbwegs passt)
und pymonte aion läuft gerade erst 2-3 monate (den nur weil jemand sein spiel in einer closed beta richtig testet ist das spiel noch nicht auf dem markt)

WAR hätte das spiel halt auch mal richtig testen sollen und nicht nach 2 monaten beta test das game auf den markt bringen und hoffen es wird alles gut


----------



## Deadwool (21. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> WAR hätte das spiel halt auch mal richtig testen sollen und nicht nach 2 monaten beta test das game auf den markt bringen und hoffen es wird alles gut


ähm .. die Beta von WAR hat mehr als ein Jahr gedauert


----------



## Darkchaos (21. Juni 2009)

> hast du damals M´uru in Sunwell gelegt als er noch nicht gerneft war? Das war schwer...wie schnell wurde Ulduar von Ensidia nochmal gecleart? Achja innerhalb der ersten ID.......



erst ID lachaft was du da schreibste 



> Mystixx am 03.06.2009 16:05 So eben ging die Meldung ein, dass Ensidia es geschafft hat Algalon nun auch in der heroischen Version von Ulduar zur Strecke zu bringen. Natürlich äußern sie sich zu dem Kill auf Ihrer HP und der Kampf sei nicht all zu einfach. Er erfordert ein gutes Gear und ist deutlich schwerer als in der 10er Variante. Letzte Wochen haben sie Algalon bereits 5-mal unter 10% gehabt und ein Wipe geschah bei 4%. Natürlich ist damit auch neuer, bisher noch unbekannter Loot ans Tageslicht gekommen, den Ihr zusammen mit der Truppe im Killscreen bewundern könnt.



die meisten Gilden werden noch langen an Ulduar hängen bis sie gecleart haben von  leicht kann kein reden sein


----------



## Churchak (21. Juni 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Hat jeder von euch Algalos im 25er Raid schon besiegt? Aber die meisten von euch werden wohl immer noch an den ersten 5 Bossen in Ulduar hängen ^^


nö die meisten von denen die hier lesen werden wohl im LV sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (21. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hast du damals M´uru in Sunwell gelegt als er noch nicht gerneft war? Das war schwer...wie schnell wurde Ulduar von Ensidia nochmal gecleart? Achja innerhalb der ersten ID.......die Zeiten von anspruchsvollen raiden sind seit wotlk vorbei. Was nicht bedeuten soll das die Ulduar Bosse leicht sind, nur kommen sie an die Sunwell Bosse bei weitem nicht ran.



Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass es bei Sunwell auch nicht möglich war. Immerhin wurden die letzten Bosse erst nach einger Zeit "freigeschaltet". Selbst wenn sie gekonnt und gewollt hätten, Kil'Jaeden in der ersten ID zu legen, sie durften es von Blizzards Seite aus einfach nicht. Und was man gern mal vergisst. Ulduar ist eine Instanz, die dem T5-Stand in BC entspricht. Bis auf Kael'thas und Lady Vashj waren alle anderen T5-Bosse nun auch nichts besonderes. Wieso Ulduar nun mit Sunwell verglichen wird, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn, dann müsste man die endültige oberste Raidinstanz von WotLK (vermutlich die Eiskronenzitadelle mit Arthas) mit der obersten von BC vergleichen.

Auch wenn 3.2 wieder einigen Wirbel verursacht, so werden die meisten weiterspielen. Ich meine, wer von euch hier hat WAR trotz der vielen Ankündigungen denn wirklich gecancelt, weil der Balancepatch verschoben wurde? Eher die wenigsten.


----------



## Ronma (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das mit XP gabs nicht in Vanilla WoW, ich habs selber gespielt. Wenn du Abzeichen gegen Geld, Ehre und Exp meinst, dann ja: das gabs, ist aber nicht mit den hier genannten Systemen zu vergleichen.
> 
> Aion ist 1 Jahr alt nach Release in EU/US. Also sind dort natürlich schon alle Anfangsprobleme weg, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn nicht. WAR hingegen kam bei 0 in EU/US raus. Das sollte man immer bedenken. Aion wird (wie alle neun MMOs) ein weiteres Produkt auf einer überfüllten Palette. Es wird genug Spieler haben, aber an dem Spiel wird keines der anderen MMOs untergehen. Auch WoWs kommerzieller Erfolg ist nicht mehr ganz das Gelbe vom Ei. Wo früher noch Innovation und Idee an erster Stelle standen (wenigstens teilweise) sinds derzeit nur noch Aufgüsse, Kopien und Suchtfaktoren, welche das Spiel am Leben erhalten. Würde nicht mit jedem Patch 1 neues T Set kommen (+T8 Entwertung, sodass jeder Teile farmen kann), einige neue Titel, Mounts und Pets und vllt Fraktionen, würde ein Großteil der Spieler schon längst die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen.
> 
> Vielleicht spielen wir in Zukunft aber auch alle ein MMO-Shooter-Taktik-Action-Adventure-RPG... was dann den Umschwung der ganzen Spieleindustrie einläutet^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jawoll!!! Guter Text @ Monti,

oh mit der Innovation in WoW, da sprichste ein besonderes Thema an.^^ Hast du damals diesen aroganten Spruch von dem einen Programmierer bei Blizzard auch mitbekommen? Zitat: "Innovation wird überbewertet!" Da hab ich mir gedacht, das denen endgültig der finanzielle Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen is und bei WoW sieht man halt, das der Dank für den Mainstream Erfolg wohl Wiederverwertung is, bis die Leute kotzen, aber ohne uns oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls war der Innovationsspruch nich deren einzigster Klops.^^ Die blamierten sich ja auch mit der aroganten Behauptung "Wir entwickeln nichts mehr auf Konsolen, weil diese dem PC immer ähnlicher werden würden." Der Hintergrund war ja, das die sich mit ihrem mieserabel programmierten Starcraft Ghost für Konsole auf der E3 vor aller Welt lächerlich machten. Anstelle den Misserfolg der Entwicklung dieses Spiels einzugestehen, gaben sie halt der Videospieleindustrie die Schuld. Ein bisschen is Blizzard, seit der Übernahme damals durch ViVendi Interactive, die ja viele WoW Entwickler von Ur-WoW entliessen, wie Funcom geworden, denn Schuld sind immer die anderen!^^

Dieses "MMO-Shooter-Taktik-Action-Adventure-RPG" gibt's doch bald, das nennt sich Star Wars: The Old Republic^^ Aber auch da wird die Welt nich untergehen. Das MMO's mit Ballermechanik nich grad besonders beliebt sind, zeigt zuletzt das Aus von Tabula Rasa oder.^^ Das Science Fiction Thema is das einfach, was nich so ganz in MMO's passt, finde ich. Deswegen war ja auch das WoW Burning Crusade Add On richtig scheisse. Zu viel Sci Fi Elemente wie die Area 52. Aion hat auch einen speziellen Grafik Style, der halt nich jeden anspricht. Ich mag's halt wegen Ähnlichkeiten zu Final Fantasy 8, aber deswegen lasse ich WAR glaube ich noch nich in der Ecke liegen. Ich traue Aion im Moment nich viel zu im Endkontent. Immer da rumfliegen, finde ich auch doof. Da gefallen mir Mounts aller Art dann doch besser. Hey Mythic, gebt mir endlich mein rosa Pferd, verdammt!^^ Die erste echte WAR Konkurenz wird wohl erst 2010, 2011 mit Guild Wars 2 kommen, sofern das geniale PvP 1:1 im 2. Teil mit offener Welt erhalten bleibt.

WoW sehe ich gar nich mehr auf dem MMO Markt, das is einfach was eigenes. Kann man mit den U.S. Musik Charts vergleichen, wo immer nur für den Mainstream produzierter Schrott an der Chartspitze steht. Zu viele Leute sind einfach nur WoW süchtig und können, wollen nich loslassen. Is deren Problem. Die merken gar nich, wie versteift sie auf Blizzard sind, die werden ihr Leben lang auf ein fertiges diablo 3 warten wenn's denn sein muss. Wenn die immer mit ihren 11 Millionen Accounts argumentieren, muss ich lachen, weil die Asien mit dazu zählen. In Asien is ja auch Starcraft 1 eine Art Religion geworden, von daher is das kein Können. Ich bin der Meinung das es in Wirklichkeit sowieso nur halb so viele echte accounts sind.^^ Auf jeden Spieler kommt da doch mindestens ein Chinafarmer Account, so schlimm wie es da teilweise zugeht.^^ Also ich schätze die echten Zahlen auf 5,5 Millionen accounts höchstens. Is zwar auch noch mit Abstand das meiste, hört sich aber wenigstens nich so verlogen wie die 11 Millionen an, wenn man mal Theorie und Praxis (öfter gähnende Leere auf den Servern, laut aktuellen Info's von Freunden) vergleicht.^^


----------



## softcake_orange (21. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...




Ui, gucke mal... ein WoW Fan Boy... gibts die auch noch...

Was bitte hat WoW mit WAR zu tun? Spiel mal WAR und Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass nur sehr wenige ehemalige  WoWler WAR spielen.


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

Viele wahre Worte von Ronma. WoW mag vielleicht mal wirklich innovativ und risikobereit gewesen sein, aber mittlerweile erschöpfen sich die Neuerungen darauf, die beliebtesten Gesichtspunkte der Konkurrenz zusammenzuklauen und dann irgendwie an den vorhandenen Rumpf zu kleistern, damit eben dann (wie hier im Thread geschehen) die Meute davon überzeugt wird, dass man in WoW das Komplettpaket bekommt.

Sehr gut gefällt mir auch der Vergleich mit den US-Musikcharts; das MMORPG-Business ist mittlerweile unglaublich durchkalkuliert und auf Nummer Sicher bedacht: Erstmal ein anderes MMORPG das Wasser antesten lassen, und wenn die Leute darauf anspringen bietet man das Feature halt einfach selber bzw. preist es im Vorfeld großmundig an. Schlimmstes Beispiel dieser Hype-Maschinerie ist meiner Meinung nach AION, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aus Fernost. Dass das Spiel laut Werbetext rein zufällig alles (aber auch wirklich alles) bietet, was derzeit angesagt ist, sollte einem dann doch zu denken geben, aber dazu müsste man wohl auch denken wollen.

Mir persönlich fehlt bei AION schlicht und ergreifend die Seele; irgendwie die Spätpubertierer-Grafik aus Lineage zusammengematscht mit RvR und eroberbaren Festungen (weil trendy), einem überambitionierten Craftingsystem, bei dem Gegenstandsnamen mit teilweise fünf Attributen im Namen für den Anschein von Anspruch sorgen und Spielern, die in bestimmten Zonen kurze Zeit lang fliegen können (weil Fliegen ja auch trendy ist), und natürlich (weil unglaublich untrendy) kein Grind-Spiel. Wobei ich denke, dass zum einen mit dem Verzicht auf Grind nur im Westen geworben wurde und zum anderen ein ambitioniertes MMORPG (sprich: dessen Ziel es ist, den Kunden lange und geldbringend zu binden) zwangsläufig Grind bieten muss ... gibt ja in WAR schon genug Spieler, die sich beschweren, zu wenig Grind zu haben und mit ihrer Zeit nix anfangen zu können.


----------



## Ronma (21. Juni 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Spiel mal WAR und Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass nur sehr wenige ehemalige  WoWler WAR spielen.




Dat simmt echt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab's schon zu Zeiten auf Helmgart auf Seiten der Ordnung, als auch jetzt auf Destro Seite auf Erengrad erlebt. Mehr als jedem 2. ist DAoC ein Begriff oder es sind direkt Ex-DAoC'ler. Interessant is auch: Viele fanden das RvR in DAoC besser und werfen WAR eine zu sehr aufgesetzte Angleichungsmasche an WoW vor. Viele nervt vor allem das man die Belagerungswaffen nach dem Baukastenprinzip nur an fest vorgegebene Orte setzen darfst und bei DAoC gab's ja auch Housing etc. Hab ich aber keinen Plan von. Zerstörbare Burgwände wären aber sehr nice mal oder so aufstellbare Leitern an Festungen , die man per Quicktime Event umstoßen müsste, nur mit der Performance is das in 100 Jahren nich machbar, wenn die Rechenpower sich schon an der Kollisionsabfrage aufhängt angeblich.


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Interessant is auch: Viele fanden das RvR in DAoC besser und werfen WAR eine zu sehr aufgesetzte Angleichungsmasche an WoW vor.



Was aber dann auch hauptsächlich das "Früher war alles besser"-Syndrom gepaart mit der "Ich bin ein MMORPG-Veteran, mich kann nichts mehr zufriedenstellen"-Masche ist.

DAoC hatte ne Menge Fehler, aber durch den Weichzeichner der Zeit sieht man gerne darüber hinweg.

Aber ... es hatte ne dritte Faktion. Die wegzulassen dürfte der Designschnitzer sein, der WAR früher oder später ins Grab bringt.


----------



## Deadwool (21. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber ... es hatte ne dritte Faktion. Die wegzulassen dürfte der Designschnitzer sein, der WAR früher oder später ins Grab bringt.


... oder etwas das Gegenstand der ersten Erweiterung wird


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> ... oder etwas das Gegenstand der ersten Erweiterung wird



Wäre sicherlich zu befürworten ... nur wie kriegt man die Spieler dahin? Ne Art "Rogue-Faktion" mit Abtrünnigen beider Seiten zu machen wäre eine Idee, nur dann wechseln garantiert alle weil das dann wieder zu "cool" wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (21. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Was aber dann auch hauptsächlich das "Früher war alles besser"-Syndrom gepaart mit der "Ich bin ein MMORPG-Veteran, mich kann nichts mehr zufriedenstellen"-Masche ist.
> 
> DAoC hatte ne Menge Fehler, aber durch den Weichzeichner der Zeit sieht man gerne darüber hinweg.
> 
> Aber ... es hatte ne dritte Faktion. Die wegzulassen dürfte der Designschnitzer sein, der WAR früher oder später ins Grab bringt.



tjo, ich hät die grünhäute gerne mal als dritte fraktion gesehn... denn was kann schon nen waaagh kontrollieren? nichtmal archaon konnte es.. er wurde auch von nem blackork gemosht als er vom kampf geschwächt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das ist nunmal vorbei.. gibt andre threads in denen sie darüber geredet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (21. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wobei ich denke, dass zum einen mit dem Verzicht auf Grind nur im Westen geworben wurde und zum anderen ein ambitioniertes MMORPG (sprich: dessen Ziel es ist, den Kunden lange und geldbringend zu binden) zwangsläufig Grind bieten muss ... gibt ja in WAR schon genug Spieler, die sich beschweren, zu wenig Grind zu haben und mit ihrer Zeit nix anfangen zu können.



Thx erstmal, freut mich dat wir uns jetzt besser verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt jetzt? Da gibt's welche, die sich in WAR über zu wenig Grind beschweren? Dann sind die bei WAR aber strickt falsch gelandet. Weiste das sind dann diese "Heuler" die dir WAR kaputt machen. WAR soll doch den "Fun" am RvR als Hauptthema haben und nich Grinder PvE... Ein WAR das im RvR flüssig läuft, einigermaßen (muss ja nich perfekt sein) ausbalanciert is und ein 08/15 PvE für Zwischendurch bietet (also nix HardeCore schweres was wegen der dämlichen Behütung für den Stadtkönig aber schon wieder fast Pflicht is), war und wäre mir immer am liebsten. Du spielst einfach die Spiele am liebsten, am längsten, die dir einfach nur Spass machen, wo es nich in Arbeit ausartet. Also ich finde wem WAR zuwenig PvE is, der/die sollte doch bitte WoW oder alternativ HdRO (sehr gutes, intensives abenteuer PvE mit viel RP) spielen!




heretik schrieb:


> Wäre sicherlich zu befürworten ... nur wie kriegt man die Spieler dahin? Ne Art "Rogue-Faktion" mit Abtrünnigen beider Seiten zu machen wäre eine Idee, nur dann wechseln garantiert alle weil das dann wieder zu "cool" wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre ich sofort dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab doch damals schon auf Order Seite gemeckert, das mir die angeblich gute Seite zu religiös is.^^ Eine 3. Fraktion, die auf die versklavende Religion der angeblich guten Seite und die zu krasse Mordlust der bösen Seite scheisst, der würde ich umgehend joinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich wäre dann sogar nochmal bereit, wenn die neue Fraktion von mir aus ihre eigenen 12 Klassen hat, von neuem zu leveln.

Mal überlegen? 3 Rassen braucht es, wenn's ne 3. neue Fraktion sein soll. Die ersten beiden sind einfach. Abtrünnige Menschen, die den ganzen Religionswahnsinn nich mitmachen wollen, genauso wie eben nich Mordgeile Dunkelelfen und dann vielleicht noch Vampire. Da könnte man dann doch ne coole Morph Klasse machen wie ein Char der durch Fähigkeiten zu nem WerWolf mutiert oder sowas in der Art. Quasi ein Druidenvampir.^^


Ein PS noch:



heretik schrieb:


> AION, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aus Fernost. Dass das Spiel laut Werbetext rein zufällig alles (aber auch wirklich alles) bietet, was derzeit angesagt ist, sollte einem dann doch zu denken geben, aber dazu müsste man wohl auch denken wollen.



Glaub mir, seit ich meine WAR Pause bis zum Balance Patch eines fernen Tages im Juli einfach durchziehe, denke ich auch drüber nach, ob ich mir überhaupt noch nen Aion Test antun will. Wenn man grad kein MMO spielt, informiert man sich gerne mal ausführlicher über zukünftige MMO's. Und über Aion stehen leider wieder einmal viele Großspurige Behauptungen im Netz. Das Spiel scheint ne riesige raffinierte Werbemaschinerie, ähnlich der von Runes of Magic im Rücken laufen zu haben. Quasi das sie dir nen X für ein U verkaufen wollen.^^ Meist war das aber in der jüngeren Vergangenheit (seit MMO's eben durch das erste WoW weltweit "bekannter" geworden sind.) immer das erste Anzeichen für mangelhafte Qualität.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Juni 2009)

> Aion ist 1 Jahr alt nach Release in EU/US. Also sind dort natürlich schon alle Anfangsprobleme weg, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn nicht. WAR hingegen kam bei 0 in EU/US raus. Das sollte man immer bedenken. Aion wird (wie alle neun MMOs) ein weiteres Produkt auf einer überfüllten Palette. Es wird genug Spieler haben, aber an dem Spiel wird keines der anderen MMOs untergehen. Auch WoWs kommerzieller Erfolg ist nicht mehr ganz das Gelbe vom Ei. Wo früher noch Innovation und Idee an erster Stelle standen (wenigstens teilweise) sinds derzeit nur noch Aufgüsse, Kopien und Suchtfaktoren, welche das Spiel am Leben erhalten. Würde nicht mit jedem Patch 1 neues T Set kommen (+T8 Entwertung, sodass jeder Teile farmen kann), einige neue Titel, Mounts und Pets und vllt Fraktionen, würde ein Großteil der Spieler schon längst die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen. Aber da ja immer neuer "Content" nachgereicht wird, bleibt man eben doch lieber beim altbekannten. Nicht das man sich noch eine neue "Existenz" in einem anderen Spiel aufbauen muss... Wäre echt mal interessant zu sehen, was passiert wenn WoW heruntergefahren wird. Was machen dann wohl die Hardcore Spieler die X Stunden pro Tag online sind, obwohl teilweise nix zu tun ist?
> WAR wird dann übrigens auch in Asien released... ich denk mal, dort wird dann das gleiche gehype in den Aion Foren laufen wie bei uns derzeit vice versa wink.gif Schließlich gibts auch dort sehr viele Warhammer Fans.



Dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Zum einen war WoW nie großartig Innovationsbereit, sondern hat von Anfang an Dinge aus anderen Spielen übernommen, verbessert und integriert. WoW kränkelt primär daran, dass nach 4 Jahren die meisten Spieler einen Tapetenwechsel bräuchten, den aber in WoW natürlich nicht bekommen können.

Andererseits gibt es keine wirkliche Alternative, die alles das bietet was WoW bietet und auch noch in dieser Qualität. Insofern ist die Palette überhaupt nicht "überfüllt". Die Spieler hypen doch die neuen Games, und die riesigen Verkaufszahlen von AoC und WAR beweisen doch, dass die Leute absolut bereit sind für ein neues und gutes MMO. Nur eben mag keiner auf eine verbuggte Baustelle wechseln, oder plötzlich auf die Hälfte der Möglichkeiten und Features verzichten.



> Zitat: "Innovation wird überbewertet!" Da hab ich mir gedacht, das denen endgültig der finanzielle Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen is und bei WoW sieht man halt, das der Dank für den Mainstream Erfolg wohl Wiederverwertung is, bis die Leute kotzen, aber ohne uns oder? happy.gif Jedenfalls war der Innovationsspruch nich deren einzigster Klops.^^ Die blamierten sich ja auch mit der aroganten Behauptung "Wir entwickeln nichts mehr auf Konsolen, weil diese dem PC immer ähnlicher werden würden." Der Hintergrund war ja, das die sich mit ihrem mieserabel programmierten Starcraft Ghost für Konsole auf der E3 vor aller Welt lächerlich machten. Anstelle den Misserfolg der Entwicklung dieses Spiels einzugestehen, gaben sie halt der Videospieleindustrie die Schuld. Ein bisschen is Blizzard, seit der Übernahme damals durch ViVendi Interactive, die ja viele WoW Entwickler von Ur-WoW entliessen, wie Funcom geworden, denn Schuld sind immer die anderen!^^



Dein Zitat ist völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen und auch der restliche Text ist wohl nicht mehr als ein Neid-Blizzard Flame. Die Leute von Blizzard machen seit Jahren extrem gute Spiele und Starcraft Ghost hat ihnen nicht gereicht und wurde eingestellt. Das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass sie ein Spiel, zu dem es schon Vidoes usw. gibt einfach einstampfen, weil sie das Gefühl haben, dass der Markt dafür zu klein ist, das Spiel ihren Ansprüchen nicht genügt, usw. Außerdem spricht niemand von "Schuld" sondern Blizzard hat Gründe für diese Entscheidung genannt. 

Und bitte googelt doch bevor ihr etwas wie 





> seit der Übernahme damals durch ViVendi Interactive, die ja viele WoW Entwickler von Ur-WoW entliessen


 schreibt. Keine Ahnung was genau du meinst, aber Blizzard Entertainment gehört seit 1998 zu Vivendi und Vivendi hat wohl kaum viele "Ur-WoW Entwickler" entlassen... selbst wenn die WoW Entwicklung 6+ Jahre gedauert hätte.



> The company sold its consumer software operations, Sierra On-line which included Blizzard, to French publisher Havas in 1998, the same year Havas was purchased by Vivendi. Blizzard was part of the Vivendi Games group of Vivendi. In July 2008 Vivendi Games merged with Activision, using Blizzard's name in the resulting company, Activision Blizzard.



Letztlich ist es immer armselig, wenn man versucht den Erfolg von WoW ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Selbst wenn WoW ohne alle "Chinafarmer" nur 5 Mio. aktive Accounts hätte, ist das immer noch unglaublich viel im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen MMOs. Wow ist unglaublich erfolgreich, das ist nunmal so. Der Mount Everest wird auch nicht weniger hoch, weil du findest, dass "alle nur einen hype darum machen" und es eigentlich gar kein sooo hoher Berg ist...



> Kann man mit den U.S. Musik Charts vergleichen, wo immer nur für den Mainstream produzierter Schrott an der Chartspitze steht



Dein Geschmack deckt sich nicht mit dem Geschmack der Mehrheit. Daraus zu schließen, dass alles was der Mehrheit gefällt nur "Schrott" ist finde ich ziemlich arrogant. Wie gesagt, deinen Geschmack in allen Ehren, aber die Mehrheit darf auch ihren Geschmack haben. Im Übrigen ist natürlich jenes Spiel wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher, das den Geschmack der MEHRHEIT trifft...

Aber das kennt man alles schon, wenn "alle" es mögen, ist es automatisch "Schrott", da man sich ja irgendwie abgrenzen muss von der "Masse" um etwas "besonderes", "einzigartiges" und "elitäres" zu sein.



> Glaub mir, seit ich meine WAR Pause bis zum Balance Patch eines fernen Tages im Juli einfach durchziehe, denke ich auch drüber nach, ob ich mir überhaupt noch nen Aion Test antun will. Wenn man grad kein MMO spielt, informiert man sich gerne mal ausführlicher über zukünftige MMO's. Und über Aion stehen leider wieder einmal viele Großspurige Behauptungen im Netz. Das Spiel scheint ne riesige raffinierte Werbemaschinerie, ähnlich der von Runes of Magic im Rücken laufen zu haben. Quasi das sie dir nen X für ein U verkaufen wollen.^^ Meist war das aber in der jüngeren Vergangenheit (seit MMO's eben durch das erste WoW weltweit "bekannter" geworden sind.) immer das erste Anzeichen für mangelhafte Qualität.



Hol dir einen Betakey und schaus dir an. Danach kannst immer noch Verschwörungstheorien entwerfen, dass die NC-Soft PR Abteilung das gesamte Internet kontrolliert und an der Menschheit bezüglich ihres neuesten MMOs Gehirnwäsche betreibt...

Werbung als erstes Anzeichen für mangelhafte Qualität anzuführen ist auch ein interessanter Ansatz. Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht, auch wenn ich dir zustimme, dass es in der jüngsten Vergangenheit MMOs (besonders 2) gegeben hat, die mit stark mangelhafter Qualität auf den Markt kamen. Wie schon einmal hier geschrieben:

Schau dir die Beta an, es  läuft gut. Im Verhältnis zu AoC, Vanguard oder WAR Debakeln würde ich sogar sagen es läuft super. Du hast sicher "Kontakte" die es dir erlauben mal einen Beta-Account auszuleihen und dir ein Urteil zu bilden.


----------



## Bam Margera (21. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



och bitte - kann jemand bitte so einen schwachsinn stoppen und diesen thread SCHLIESSEN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2009)

*wink*

Flames sind einzustellen. Böse Seitenhiebe gegen WoW/WAR/Aion auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjyisdead (21. Juni 2009)

WoW > WAR. :-)

Wollt Ihr das auch abstreiten bei 11 Mio Spielern? *lach*


----------



## Trâvo (21. Juni 2009)

Der neue Patch wird eher das ende für WoW.

Da wird alles der maßen generft, dass es bald kein Spaß mehr macht.
UNd es kommt einfach nichts neues. Ulduar musste generft werden, weil es kaum einer geschaft hat.

WoW ist nicht mehr was es mal war.


----------



## Norjena (21. Juni 2009)

Warum müssen sich die Leute ständig wegen Banalitäten wie ein anderes MMO an die Gurgel?

Wow ist nunmal erfolgreich, mich juckts nich mein Account ist und bleibt gekündigt.

Aion könnte gut werden, auch wenn es für mich teilweiße wirklich wie ein Lineage 2 Klon aussieht werde ich es testen und mir ein Urteil bilden, wenn nix is...dann isses hal nix was solls, gibt sicher genug Leuten den es gefallen wird.
Es wird aber zumindest mehr wert auf PvE und/oder Crafting legen als WAR derzeit, bietet also etwas mehr Abwechslung.

WAR ist für mich auch schon gut, nach so 2 Wochen Pause hab ich immer mehr Lust wieder zu zocken, einziges Problem grade dabei....mein "Lieblingscha" hockt noch im T3 wo recht wenig los is   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Was ich bisher vom Patch gesehen habe war er recht gut, klar die Balance fehlt noch....aber was solls, AoE Stinkt, aber er stinkt auf beiden Seiten, wenn eine Seite immer alles ohne zu denken überrollen würde wäre es wohl schlimmer oder?

Was ich an WAR etwas vermisse....unterschiedliche Burgen, vl Leitern oder ähnliches um auf die Mauer zu kommen, etwas mehr PvE, zumindest 1-2Raids wo man auch mit nem KT reinmuss....und ne Überarbeitung des Hauptstadtraids..der is so, naja laaaaaaaaaangweilig. (meine Meinung). Und natürlich noch die Balance. Und Berlagerungswaffen die auch was nützen, als Melee komme ich mir so abartig unützt vor wenn ne Burg angegriffen wird...die Belagerungswaffen sind ja der Witz.

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.

Eines steht auf jeden Fall fest, WAR wird weder durch den jetzigen, durch den kommenden noch durch Wow Patch 3.2 "sterben", genausowenig wie Wow innerhalb des nächsten Jahres "sterben" wird.

Ob dann mit SW-TOR und GW2 wirklich große Konkurrenten kommen wird sich zeigen. Auf beide warte ich schon gespannt.
Btw, wer Lust aufn Star Wars Qiuz hat..im SW-TOR Forum ist eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Star Craft 2 sollte auch nicht vergessen werden, Blizzard kann gute Spiele machen, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Auch wenn sie in Wow einen Weg einschlagen der vielen Leuten nicht gefällt, aber ich denke das er deutlich mehr gefällt, denn Blizzard hat schon immer den Markt beobachtet und weiß was gefragt ist.

Zudem sorgt das System von Wow (an jeder Ecke Belohnungen) dafür das die Leute am Ball bleiben, denn genau diese vielen kleinen Belohnungen sind der Grund für die Annahmen das Spiele "süchtig" machen.


----------



## Ronma (21. Juni 2009)

@ Oldboy X

Also es war sicher nich meine Absicht, deinen Puls derart in die Höhe zu treiben, also komm mal wieder runter. OMG... jetzt is hier ja eine "Welches MMO hat die dicksten Eier" Diskussion draus geworden. Ich geb's ja zu bin mitschuld. Aber bevor ich jetzt noch weiter dran teilnehme und sich die sache weiter unnötig aufbauscht (und das auf nen friedlichen Sonntag^^) bin ich lieber still. Nur 2 Dinge: 1.) ein Appel: Jedem seine Meinung  und 2.) in Sachen was der Mehrheit gefällt is Schrott... : Wenn die Mehrheit aufgrund permanter Werbung für ein und das selbe Produkt, keine auswahl hat, weil die Mehrheit sich nun mal gerne alles durch Werbung vorkauen lässt, ja dann is das Schrott. Es is sogar noch mehr als das. Es is die pure Faulheit der Mehrheit sich mal ordentlich zu informieren. k, bin raus aus dem Thread.


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

benjyisdead schrieb:


> WoW > WAR. :-)
> 
> Wollt Ihr das auch abstreiten bei 11 Mio Spielern? *lach*



Scheiße > Gemüse.

Wollt Ihr das abstreiten? 11 Billionen Fliegen können nicht irren!


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Wäre ich sofort dabei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wirds nie geben, Begründung: Lore. Find ich aber auch gut. Denn ich mag das Warhammer Universum mit seinen abergläubigen Menschen, der Ignoranz und dem schwarzen Humor. Nicht umsonst hat jede verehrte Seele  des Imperiums dem Volk mindestens genauso geschadet, wie sie ihm geholfen hat. Nur ihr Martyrium und die Dummheit der Leute ließen sie dann zu Heiligen werden. Einfach köstlich. Und immer die ganzen Seitenhiebe auf reale Begebenheiten oder derzeitigen Unsinn. Verballhornung vom feinsten. Wenn man die Rulebooks/Armeebücher und Codizies (von 40k) liest ist man eigentlich ständig am lachen. Feinster, trockener und schwärzester britischer Humor.

Ich denk mal Fraktion 3 würde eher die Warpstein Fraktion werden: Skaven, Nekromanten/Vampire und Oger oder so, wobei Oger ja eher wenig Warpsteinabhängigkeit zeigen.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Juni 2009)

> 2.) in Sachen was der Mehrheit gefällt is Schrott... : Wenn die Mehrheit aufgrund permanter Werbung für ein und das selbe Produkt, keine auswahl hat, weil die Mehrheit sich nun mal gerne alles durch Werbung vorkauen lässt, ja dann is das Schrott. Es is sogar noch mehr als das. Es is die pure Faulheit der Mehrheit sich mal ordentlich zu informieren. k, bin raus aus dem Thread.



Zwischen Werbung und "keine Auswahl haben" liegen für mich Welten. Wenn ein Produkt schlecht ist, dann kannst du noch so viel Werbung machen, es bringt dir einfach nichts, der Kunde wird es nicht annehmen. Gerade bei deinem Beispiel mit Musik, hat man mit Werbung sehr begrenzte Möglichkeiten. Songs gefallen den Leuten oder nicht, das hat mit Werbung ziemlich wenig zu tun.

Mir gefallen auch bestimmte Songs aus den Charts nicht, aber offensichtlich gibt es viele Leute die einen anderen Geschmack haben. Ihnen deshalb vorzuwerfen sie würden sich nicht "ordentlich informieren" ändert daran auch nichts. 

Ansonsten geht es meinem Blutdruck sehr gut und ich entschuldige mich, falls das nicht so rübergekommen sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magnaa (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ist nur noch das Problem, dass WoW keine Klassenvielfalt hat... oder Szenarienvielfalt. Oder so vieles mehr.



Ich habe beide Spiele lange gespielt. WoW natürlich länger, fast 3 Jahre und War ab release bis April. Von Klassenvielfalt bei WAR kann keine Rede sein. Es gibt 3 bis 4 Mechaniken die auf die Klassen verteilt sind, und sich wiederholen.

Außerdem gibt es viel weniger Spells/Aktionen und die Talentbäume ermöglichen auch wesentlich weniger Individualität als die WOW Bäume damals auf 60. Bei der BG Vielfals muss ich auch gegenhalten, es gibt zwar wesentlich mehr BG`s aber überall der selbe zerg^^ Da sind 100 WS Schluchten in Folge abwechslungsreicher weil da jede Runde anders is. Großartig taktieren fehlanzeige

Ich habe nen Runepriester ausschließlich mit Bg´s und ORVR gezogen, wer mit 40 dann noch Fun am Spiel und der Klassenvielfalt hat dem ist noch viel Spaß zu wünschen.

ICh glaube nicht das mit 3.2 Probleme für War auftreten. Ich bin damals genauso dem Hype gefolgt und finde WAR ist auch ein gelungenes Spiel das seine Community hat und behalten wird. Aber in vielen Punkten ist es nicht ausgereift. Die Idee, die Story das ganze Universum geben soviel her, allein an der Umsetzung haperts.

WoW wird jetzt noch casual lastiger, 14 Tage nach erreichen der Höchststufe sollt eman top equipped sein. Anfangs zu Classic Zeiten bestand WOW vielleicht aus 3 MIO Membern ? Von denen der Großteil mmo freaks waren. So war es auch vertretbar mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad im PVE und dem Zeitaufwand im PVP. Durch BC und Wotlk stieg die Zahl ja auch 11 MIO an, ob die noch aktuell ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber jedem dürfte klar sein das die Casuals sicherlich 2/3 der Community stellen und demzufolge das Game auch mehr so ausgerichtet wird.

3.2 is also ein Casual Patch und kein PVP Patch, lvl´n mit PVP wird ne Qual ähnlich wie in Classic. Mit 10 tagen Played is sicherlich keiner 80 durch PVPn und mit lvl 10 gehts auch erst los, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## heretik (21. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zwischen Werbung und "keine Auswahl haben" liegen für mich Welten. Wenn ein Produkt schlecht ist, dann kannst du noch so viel Werbung machen, es bringt dir einfach nichts, der Kunde wird es nicht annehmen. Gerade bei deinem Beispiel mit Musik, hat man mit Werbung sehr begrenzte Möglichkeiten. Songs gefallen den Leuten oder nicht, das hat mit Werbung ziemlich wenig zu tun.



Ganz im Gegenteil. Die derzeit für die Industrie relevanten Teenie-Zielgruppen lassen sich ihren Geschmack in einem solchen Maße von MTViva, Bravo und co diktieren, dass es schon erschreckend ist.

Ebenso im MMORPG-Bereich: Du musst nur im Voraus kräftig genug die Werbetrommel rühren und ein paar beschönigte Screenies auf den Markt werfen, und schon überschlägt sich die verzweifelnd auf den Heiland wartende Fanboigemeinde vor Hysterie.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2009)

magnaa schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Spiele lange gespielt. WoW natürlich länger, fast 3 Jahre und War ab release bis April. Von Klassenvielfalt bei WAR kann keine Rede sein. Es gibt 3 bis 4 Mechaniken die auf die Klassen verteilt sind, und sich wiederholen.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es viel weniger Spells/Aktionen und die Talentbäume ermöglichen auch wesentlich weniger Individualität als die WOW Bäume damals auf 60. Bei der BG Vielfals muss ich auch gegenhalten, es gibt zwar wesentlich mehr BG`s aber überall der selbe zerg^^ Da sind 100 WS Schluchten in Folge abwechslungsreicher weil da jede Runde anders is. Großartig taktieren fehlanzeige
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich rechne sind es: 12 verschiedene Karrierensysteme, nur weil Melee DD eben Schaden im Nahkampf macht ist er noch lange nicht gleich einem Melee DD der Schaden im Nahkampf macht. Denn Klasse 1 utzt Stances, Klasse 2 nutzt Kombos und Klasse 3 vielleicht nichts von beiden.

Auch gibt es eine größere Szenarienvielfalt, Gezerge im Szenario erlebe ich eigentlich nur noch sehr selten, letztens das erste mal seit vielelciht nem halben Jahr mit nem Twink. Oder das Szenario ist eh schon verloren udn der Gegner steht am Spawn... aber das kann man kaum als zergen Werten^^
Dennoch haben die WAR Szenarien einen großen Vorteil: Sie sind nach 15min vorbei^^ Egal was der Gegner auch macht, 2-3h WS Schlachten um 1 Flagge sind dagegen echt ätzend. Und dann nichtmal leaven können wegen dem 15min debuff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (21. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Egal was der Gegner auch macht, 2-3h WS Schlachten um 1 Flagge sind dagegen echt ätzend. Und dann nichtmal leaven können wegen dem 15min debuff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Zeiten vom 2-3 Stunden sind aber schon länger vorbei, spätestens nach dem 2. Debuff für den Flaggenträger ist es fast unmöglich sich erfolgreich gegen Angriffe zu wehren, sofern die Gegner nicht einzeln ankommen. Verstecken geht dank Anzeige wo sich die Flagge befindet nun auch nicht mehr so gut. Und wenn ich die Patchnotes 3.2 richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird da auch eine Zeitbegrenzung eingeführt.


----------



## Viata88 (21. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich...ich hör vielleicht mit WoW auf wegen 3.2 und fang mit Warhammer an, soviel zum Topic (zusammen mit nem RL kumpel).

Die Sache ist halt die, dass WoW eher für gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt wird...wozu noch raiden, wenn man mit Epics zugebombt wird.
Und dass man nun mit PvP leveln kann ist meiner Ansicht nach lächerlich.
WoW ist eher PvE ausgelegt und das war auch gut so, nun, dank Wotlk ist es vermischt und man kann innerhalb von einem Tag BGs machen schon ein schickes Epicteil abstauben (ich kenn noch WoW-Vanilla...wer da noch gespielt hat, weiß wie es mal war).
Hinzu kommt, Mounts ab 20...100er Mounts ab 40...und nonepic Flugmounts fliegen 150%...worrauf soll man sich noch freuen, wenn man eh alles bekommt?
Man kann ja glatt als 80er full T7 einsteigen...

So far, mal Warhammer wieder spielen (habs mal zum Release gezockt, musste aber abbrechen wegem Grundwehrdienst (: )


----------



## ÆbämÆ (21. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



wie geil xD WoW hat open pvp? meinste tw? xD Das bockt so extrem wie fußpilz! und Pvp lvln oO alle die von WoW zu WAR sind hatten 100% lvl 80er und machten arena, bg und ......ehh ja tw! Nach 4 jahren bocken die bg in WoW auch nemmer ;D 

Fazit : Dieser patch wird vllt kunden klauen wegen dem neuen bg, aber bei weitem nicht genug das es das Ende ist.

edit: das lustige WoW forum : patch 3.2 abstieg in den wahnsinn und hier in WAR : patch 3.2 ende von war! xD


----------



## Viata88 (21. Juni 2009)

achja...open pvp bei wow wurde ja stark gefördert, bzw eher mass pvp...siehe 1k winter...jedoch macht der server net immer mit, wodurch sie es wieder entschärfen mussten, weil man die q nur no 2 ma pro woche machen kann...auch nice von blizz...

achja, meine meinung zu 3.2 ist, dass gelegenheitsspieler gefördert werden, aber leute, die aktiv und viel zocken (wie ich) eher abschrecken wird, deswegen vote 4 war!


----------



## OldboyX (21. Juni 2009)

> Ebenso im MMORPG-Bereich: Du musst nur im Voraus kräftig genug die Werbetrommel rühren und ein paar beschönigte Screenies auf den Markt werfen, und schon überschlägt sich die verzweifelnd auf den Heiland wartende Fanboigemeinde vor Hysterie.



Werbung kann natürlich das Interesse an einem Produkt kurzzeitig steigern, aber darum ging es nicht in meinem Posting:

a) Werbung macht schlechte Produkte nicht gut
b) Werbung steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Qualität eines Produktes


und letztlich -und darum geht es, ist genau dein Beispiel von "beschönigten Screenies die dann zum Kauf bewegen" das, was bei MMOs so toll bestätigt und dann widerlegt wird. Mag sein, dass man mit PR ein Spiel hypen kann, aber Abos bekommt man damit halt nicht. Dafür zählt in erster Linie das Produkt und seine Qualität (i.e. der "Ist-Zustand" und nicht der von der Werbung suggerierte "angebliche Zustand").

Werbung kann vielleicht blenden, aber nur sehr kurz. Die Wahrheit über ein Produkt verbreitet sich an 1 Tag und macht die PR Kampagne von einem Jahr mit einem Augenblick zunichte, wenn das Produkt schlecht ist.

Genauso läuft das bei Filmen, Songs, neuen Alben usw. 

Mich stört einfach nur die Aussage, dass Dinge, welche über lange Zeit populär sind, dies nur aufgrund von gutem Marketing, Werbung oder sonstiger Gehirnwäsche wären. Das ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. 
Wow ist einfach ein super Spiel und deshalb so erfolgreich (und mit super meine ich, dass es sehr vielen Leuten gefällt).
Songs die sich in Charts lange halten sind einfach gut und gefallen entsprechend vielen Leuten.

So etwas kann man rein durch PR / Werbung nicht erreichen, ganz besonders nicht in etwas, das irgendwie vom "Feedback" des Kunden abhängig ist. Und ab dem Moment wo man irgend etwas verkauft, hat man Feedback und ab diesem Moment lassen die Kunden sich nicht mehr belügen sondern haben "reales" Feedback.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Juni 2009)

kann sich evtl. noch jemand an diese blöden tamagoshi Eier erinnern? schon Jahre her. Jeder hat son Ding gehabt. Und wie kam das? Bestimmt nicht weil einer aus Deutschland 1000 Stück importiert hat sie verkauft hat und jeder der Käufer seine Bekannten davon erzählt hat. Nein, da lief eine riesen Werbekampanie,überall wurde davon berichtet(Fernseh,Zeitung etc), dadurch wurden viele neugierig und kaufen sich auch eins. 

Das war ein Millionen wenn nicht sogar Millardengeschäft für den  Hersteller. Gibt mehrere solche Beispiele in den letzten Jahren wo ein Produkt, von dem man es so nicht vermutet hätte ,ein riesen Verkaufserfolg wurde.
Zum Beispiel diesen Pokemon Mist oder kennt noch wer die Mr.Oizo Puppe? jeder Depp hatte son Ding aufm Beifahrersitz weils gerade so Populär war.

Man sollte massive Werbung nicht unterschätzen, damit lässt sich jeder Mist zum Verkaufshit machen. Und wie einige andere, vermute auch ich dass ich hinter Aion auch ein riesen Werbeapparat steckt.


----------



## Shintuargar (21. Juni 2009)

Viata88 schrieb:


> achja, meine meinung zu 3.2 ist, dass gelegenheitsspieler gefördert werden, aber leute, die aktiv und viel zocken (wie ich) eher abschrecken wird, deswegen vote 4 war!



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie es jetzt ist, aber zu meiner aktiven Zeit hatte ich eher den Eindruck, dass WAR sich ebenfalls an Gelegenheitsspieler richtet. Was ja ganz zu Beginn von vielen als Vorteil ggü. WoW gesehen wurde.

@Irn-Bru

Wobei ich "Offizielle" Werbung von Aion eher selten sehe. Meistens sind es ja Fans des Spiels, oder wolltest du damit sagen, dass viele Fanboy-Posts offiziell motivert sind? Das sich Mitarbeiter in Foren anmelden und so tun, als seien sie normale User, die ganz heiß auf das Spiel sind? Sowas in der Form?


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Juni 2009)

höhö wie hier wieder paar wirtschaftstheoretiker unterwegs sind die uns dne nutzen von werbung verklickern.
Danke euch.
Ihr seids super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Juni 2009)

NEIN


----------



## Slaargh (22. Juni 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Da man jedoch wahlweise das Erhalten von Exp im PvP austellen können wird, werden die lowlvl Bgs weiterhin von irgendwelchen hochgepushten Twinks überflutet sein. Was ich von solchen Leuten halte sei mal außen vor gelassen, aber scheinbar hat Blizzard nichts gegen sie.




Völlig FALSCH...

Wer die Erfahrungspunkte deaktiviert landet auf eigenen Schlachtfeldern wo man eben solche Leute antrifft die es ebenfalls deaktiviert haben. Das steht auch in den Patchnotes explizit dabei. Lesen bildet.

Zum Topic. 

Ich glaube nicht das es das Ende von WAR bedeutet. Aber hoffentlich wandern gaaaaaaanz viele Spieler ab damit Mythic mal richtig in die vollen geht und WAR endlich mal mit einem Schlag massiv verbessert und nicht so lahmarschig mit kleinen Schritten wo andauernd die wirklich heiß ersehnten Änderungen und das Balancing verschoben wird. Die Events sind gut und schön, lenken aber nur mäßig von der Ingameflaute ab. Sie sollten lieber mal ein paar Events verschieben und dafür an der Qualität arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nemesoth (22. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



Sry net böse sein aber du bist der 50.000ste der schriebt..."oh oh WoW hat sich die texturen der Gänseblümchen von WAR abegschaut. Wird dies das Ende von WAR sein?" Gegenfrage "Wenn sich der Brangenprimus solche Konzepte von eine kleinem aber feinem Konkurrenten abschaut stellt sich mir die Frage ist WoW viellelicht am Ende? WoW ist nun 5 Jahre alt. Wirklich neue Sachen bringen sie nicht. WAR ist jung, frisch und bringt einige innovative, interessante Konzepte mit sich.

Tut mir leid aber eien Diskussion ist hier so sinnlos wie bei den zig anderen solche threads.


----------



## Ronma (22. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht es meinem Blutdruck sehr gut und ich entschuldige mich, falls das nicht so rübergekommen sein sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach menno...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So hab ich dat doch auch nich gemeint. Musst dich deswegen doch nich entschuldigen. Ich wollte nur vermitteln, dass ich nich die Absicht habe Leute vielleicht auf die Palme zu bringen. Ich hatte halt die vielen Zitate gelesen und die bissigen Antworten und dachte halt so: "Ups, da platzen wem die Glocken" oder so. Also np. Muss ja auch nich sein, wir wollen doch alle nur diskutieren oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Werbung kann natürlich das Interesse an einem Produkt kurzzeitig steigern, aber darum ging es nicht in meinem Posting:
> 
> a) Werbung macht schlechte Produkte nicht gut
> b) Werbung steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Qualität eines Produktes



Tschuldigung, aber da reizt es mich dann doch noch mal was in Bezug auf Negativbeispiele mit Werbung loszuwerden. Allgemein gesehen wird z.b. viel Werbung gemacht für Sachen, die sich schlecht verkaufen lassen, weil optisch zu unauffällig. Oder um im Bereich MMO's zu bleiben: Ich sag nur "Runes of Magic" Werbekampange...^^, mehr muss ich glaube ich gar nich dazu sagen Leute oder?^^

Worauf ich aber hinaus will OldboyX is, dat ich gegen deinen Punkt a) "Werbung macht schlechte Produkte nicht gut" leider Widerspruch einlegen muss. Gerade bei Runes of Magic oder nehme von mir aus auch den AoC Hype damals, wo noch kein Mensch wat von den ganzen Bugs wusste, habe ich eines wieder nur zu deutlich gesehen: Werbung macht schlechte Produkte definitiv gut. Erinner dich nur mal an die Verkaufszahlen von AoC und wie es danach bergab ging. 

Wat das Thema Casuals oder Core Gamer in WAR anbelangt, bin ich der Meinung: Im dem Moment, wo ich für das Spiel zahle, erwarte ich zwar nich, dass mir die Epixx vor den Arsch getragen werden, aber ich möchte langfristig ohne dafür quasi einen virtuellen Nebenjob machen zu müssen, den kompletten Spielinhalt sehen. Ansonsten hab ich ja nur für 50% Content nen Vollpreis bezahlt, wie hirnverbrannt is dat denn. In WAR sind die Sachen bisher in fairer bis relativ fairer Zeit erreichbar gewesen. Fand ich gut so, bis auf die Tatsache das man gegen die Stadtbosse nach einer ewig langen RvR Kampange am Ende doch PvE mit Equipvoraussetzung machen muss.

K.A. wie das seit dem neuen Patch is, ich mach ja ne Pause. Ich lasse mich gerne Ende Juli beim Balance Patch überraschen, verfolge aber auch genauso interessiert eure Eindrücke zum momentanen Patch und was da so abgeht.


----------



## Churchak (22. Juni 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Worauf ich aber hinaus will OldboyX is, dat ich gegen deinen Punkt a) "Werbung macht schlechte Produkte nicht gut" leider Widerspruch einlegen muss. Gerade bei Runes of Magic oder nehme von mir aus auch den AoC Hype damals, wo noch kein Mensch wat von den ganzen Bugs wusste, habe ich eines wieder nur zu deutlich gesehen: Werbung macht schlechte Produkte definitiv gut. Erinner dich nur mal an die Verkaufszahlen von AoC und wie es danach bergab ging.


ähm du wiedersprichst dir da leider selber  wenn werbung produkte gut machen würde dann wär es ja mit AoC ned bergabgegangen da es duch die Werbung ja ein gutes Produkt geworden  wäre (wenn man deiner Aussage folgt). 
Man muss das anders sehn, es sollte in meinen Augen heisen "werbung streut den Leuten Sand in die Augen damit sie sich ohne grosse Prüfung für Produkte intressieren die sie am ende nicht gekauft (weil sie am ende nie davon erfahren ) hätten wenn es die Werbung nicht gegeben hätte." oder von mir aus auch " Werbung ist die modere Version des Marktschreiers die dich solange beschallt bis du weich genug im Keks bist und du durch deine neugierde,Produkte ohne lang nachzudenken kaufst, die du sonst nie im Leben gekauft hättest."


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Juni 2009)

Nichts was bei WoW passiert kann mich dazu bringen dort wieder einzuloggen. Diese Woche kommen die Länder der Toten und dann bald ein Balance Patch, danach werden wir weiter sehen. Wir schauen mal wie die weitere Planung für WAR sind (Addon?).

Mal ehrlich wen juckt denn WoW noch? Ich meine in diesem Bereich des Forums.... Ich denke 90% der WAR Spieler würden eher mit dem spielen an sich aufhören bevor sie wieder oder erstmals WoW spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Juni 2009)

> kann sich evtl. noch jemand an diese blöden tamagoshi Eier erinnern? schon Jahre her. Jeder hat son Ding gehabt. Und wie kam das? Bestimmt nicht weil einer aus Deutschland 1000 Stück importiert hat sie verkauft hat und jeder der Käufer seine Bekannten davon erzählt hat. Nein, da lief eine riesen Werbekampanie,überall wurde davon berichtet(Fernseh,Zeitung etc), dadurch wurden viele neugierig und kaufen sich auch eins.



Ich habe nie bestritten, dass Werbung das Interesse für ein Produkt wecken kann. Aber auch hier, sagt das nichts über die Qualität des Produktes aus. Die Dinger haben funktioniert, waren in der damaligen Zeit auch für sehr viele Leute (die noch keinen Computer hatten, sich ein "virtuelles Lebewesen" nicht vorstellen konnten usw.) einfach wirklich interessant.



> [Mit Werbung] lässt sich jeder Mist zum Verkaufshit machen



Dafür hast du kein Beispiel gebracht. Du sprichst von trends die "für dich" und aus "heutiger Sicht" Mist sind. In 15 Jahren kann man auch leicht sagen: "Kannst dich noch erinnern wie jeder Depp ein I-phone gekauft hat, nur weil die so massiv Werbung gemacht haben?". In Wirklichkeit ist das I-phone ein gutes Produkt sowie eine Innovation und wird natürlich auch beworben.

Werbung mag sicher ihre Wirkung haben, aber sie als einzigen Faktor für ein erfolgreiches Produkt (oder als primären Faktor) zu nennen finde ich einfach falsch. Das würde ja heißen, dass man auch "nichts" erfolgreich verkaufen kann, solange die Werbung stimmt.



> ich möchte langfristig ohne dafür quasi einen virtuellen Nebenjob machen zu müssen, den kompletten Spielinhalt sehen. Ansonsten hab ich ja nur für 50% Content nen Vollpreis bezahlt, wie hirnverbrannt is dat denn.



Das verstehe ich eigentlich gar nicht. Es gibt unzählige Dinge, für die man zwar bezahlt, die man aber nicht in vollem Umfang nutzt (übrigens auch das Grundprinzip der Steuern). Meistens, weil man nicht genug Zeit dafür hat.

Außerdem scheiden sich hier wieder die Geister, was man unter "Content" versteht. Meinst du damit nur Örtlichkeiten oder wirklich Spielinhalte, wie das Wort eigentlich suggeriert.

Letztlich bezahlst du für den Zugang zum Spiel und es wäre Schwachsinn, wenn du damit automatisch auch Zugang zu "allem" hast. Wenn du bei einem Fußballturnier mitmachst und das Startgeld setzt, dann hast du auch nicht automatisch Anrecht auf das Finale...

Wieviel Spaß macht ein Spiel, in dem man nichts gewinnen kann, in dem es um "nichts" geht, in dem "nichts" auf dem Spiel steht und es somit keinen (wie auch immer gearteten) Anreiz gibt sich etwas ins Zeug zu legen und sich mit anderen zu "messen". Diese Dinge setzen aber voraus, dass eben nicht jeder "alles" hat nur weil er den "Vollpreis bezahlt hat".


----------



## Ronma (22. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich eigentlich gar nicht. Es gibt unzählige Dinge, für die man zwar bezahlt, die man aber nicht in vollem Umfang nutzt (übrigens auch das Grundprinzip der Steuern). Meistens, weil man nicht genug Zeit dafür hat.
> 
> Außerdem scheiden sich hier wieder die Geister, was man unter "Content" versteht. Meinst du damit nur Örtlichkeiten oder wirklich Spielinhalte, wie das Wort eigentlich suggeriert.
> 
> ...




Ja schon klar, verstehe deinen Standpunkt ja. Es is so: Content is für mich der Umfang an Story. Kauf ich mir nen Solo Spiel wie z.b. Final Fantasy VII, wär's ja auch doof zu sagen, ich hab bezahlt aber 50% des Spiels sind unschaffbar schwer oder? Für wat kaufe ich dat dann? Dann isses doch absoluter Dreck. Ich sagte ja. Dat mir der Content zufliegt wie nen Weihnachtsgeschenk verlang ich ja gar nich, aber es muss fair erreichbar sein alles. In WAR war es das auch  bisher (kann ja im Moment nich bei den Ländern der Toten mitreden.). Mein Eindruck vom WAR Content is jedenfalls der, dass man hier genau wie bei HdRO ohne Zeitdrck über kurz oder lang alles sieht und dat finde ich doch auch gut. 

In WoW z.b. habe ich ab dem BC Add On nie was davon gehalten, wenn neuer Content kam, den erstmal bewusst viel zu schwer zu machen, nur damit 24/7 Raid Gilden mit Blizzard Unterstützung allen ihre dicken Eier vor lauter fetten Epixx zeigen konnten. In WAR is das zu Glück nich so, ich hoffe auch das sich das mit dem Content Patch auch nich geändert hat. Vor was ich halt Angst hab is, das da so nen paar furchtbare 24/7 Hardcore Heuler von WoW rüber zu WAR joinen und sich hier dann anfangen zu beschweren, alles wäre zu einfach oder mehr PvE fordern. Die sollen einfach wegbleiben und gut is.

Also eigentlich wollte ich mit dem von dir zitierten Satz von mir darauf hinaus, das ich der Meinung bin, das WAR ein sehr faires System hat in Sachen Content und damit bin ich bisher zufrieden. Meine Pause mach ich ja schließlich auch nur wegen der kaputten RvR Balance bis zum RvR Patch. Ich bin gespannt drauf am Wochenende die ersten Meinungen zu lesen, wie das alles mit dem RvR in der Praxis dort abgeht in den Ländern der Toten.


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Juni 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werbung

so, und jetzt können wir das mit dem gefährlichen halbwissen und rumphilosophieren an themen von denen man a) keine ahnung hat und b) die mit "wow patch 3,2" garnix zutun haben mal lassen, ja?
Geht euch in irgentwelchen Foren zwecks diesem Thema austoben.

Ich guck hier nämlich eher rein um zu sehen was leute grade zu dem "ende von war" sagen, und wenn ich dann bei nem "gibtn neuen post der ggf interessant is" popup nach oben hier mal reinsehe muss ich mich ersma durch 3 seiten pseudo wirtschaft theorie wälzen, die jedem ab Kaufmannsleere die kotze hochschiessen lässt.

MAAAN.

Kurz:
Was über WARHAMMER!!! LOS!!

Ggf habich die selben posts auch nochmal überflogen.. NERVT TROTZDEM !


----------



## OldboyX (22. Juni 2009)

> Ich guck hier nämlich eher rein um zu sehen was leute grade zu dem "ende von war" sagen, und wenn ich dann bei nem "gibtn neuen post der ggf interessant is" popup nach oben hier mal reinsehe muss ich mich ersma durch 3 seiten pseudo wirtschaft theorie wälzen, die jedem ab Kaufmannsleere die kotze hochschiessen lässt.



Daumen hoch dafür, dass du Wikipedia verlinken kannst, aber es ging hier nie um eine Definition von Werbung. Es ist zwar interessant zu wissen, welche Arten es gibt und wie die verschiedenen Disziplinen Werbung beschreiben usw. aber es ändert auch nichts daran, dass Werbung eben den Menschen beeinflusst und nicht das Produkt.

"Quality" und "perception of quality" sind halt mal verschiedene Dinge, gerade da du andeutest Ahnung von Betriebswirtschaft zu haben sollte das wohl klar sein. Werbung kann nur letzteres vermitteln, während man die reale Qualität nur dann erfahren kann, wenn man das Produkt wirklich hat. Und spätestens dann hört sichs auf mit der Beeinflussung durch Werbung.

Ansonsten kannst du wohl hoffentlich ein paar Threads vertragen, die aus der restlichen Diskussion hervorgegangen sind, wenn sie auch mit dem ursprünglichen Thema nicht mehr viel gemein haben. Wenn es dich "nervt" dann 
a) komm nicht hierher
b) wende dich an die Mods und petzte das böse "offtopic"
c) post nicht selbst off-topic inklusive deiner persönlichen Stimmungsschwankungen



> Mein Eindruck vom WAR Content is jedenfalls der, dass man hier genau wie bei HdRO ohne Zeitdrck über kurz oder lang alles sieht und dat finde ich doch auch gut.



Ich glaube nicht, das man so ohne weiteres zum großen End - Obermacker der gegnerischen Fraktion vordringen kann und ihn besiegt. Habe gehört, da wird 12+ Stunden am Stück "geraidet" um etwas zu erreichen. Das hat mit "Casual" dann aber auch nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Ronma (22. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du wohl hoffentlich ein paar Threads vertragen, die aus der restlichen Diskussion hervorgegangen sind, wenn sie auch mit dem ursprünglichen Thema nicht mehr viel gemein haben. Wenn es dich "nervt" dann
> a) komm nicht hierher
> b) wende dich an die Mods und petzte das böse "offtopic"
> c) post nicht selbst off-topic inklusive deiner persönlichen Stimmungsschwankungen
> ...



/sign

Seine Kritik in allen Ehren, aber was ich voll Ego von ihm finde is der Spruch von wegen: "jedem ab Kaufmannsleere die kotze hochschiessen lässt." So nach dem Motto, man darf nur mitreden, wenn man seinen Doktortitel in Kaufmanns*lehre* gemacht hat oder wat? Find ich voll unfair, die Art zu argumentieren. Schon mal wat von freier Meinungsäußerung gehört? Und so wie sich das im Verlaufe des Threads entwicklt hat, is der Teil mit der Werbung gar nich mehr so Off Topic oder? Naja... gibt immer welche, die in den Krümeln suchen. Dat sieht man dann an dem Satz: "Ich guck hier nämlich eher rein um zu sehen was leute grade zu dem "ende von war" sagen" ... ähm? Hab ich was verpasst? Wo war denn hier schon wieder die Rede davon das WAR am Ende ist? Omg... immer das selbe. Wie halt mit dem Weltuntergang. 1999 auf 2000 war schon alles aus, die Apokalypse drohte, dann jetzt wieder das mit der Schweinegrippe... hm? Wir leben aber noch.^^


Was? 12+ Stunden raiden um den Stadtkönig zu killen? Phui, krank. Omg... echt jetzt??? Also ne humane Raidzeit, die man als Casual und auch Core Gamer planen kann, is 1 oder 2mal die Woche 4 bis 5 stunden, aber 12? Da tut dir ja der Arsch weh hinterher. Der is dann auch total platt gesessen.


----------



## Sithrayel (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe 4 Jahre WoW hinter mir und kann aus dem Grund nur eins sagen:

Atmosphäre, Gamedesign und Anspruch von WAR sind ein Segen gegenüber der Paninialbumstickersammelbude WoW. Wobei ich doch gerne noch im WoW Forum unterwegs bin um den ganzen Immer-einfacher-immer-kommunistischer-Leuten zuzusehen wie sie sich selbst ihr Spiel kaputtpatchen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin echt froh bei Warhammer gelandet zu sein. Zwar sind auch hier nicht grad wenig Bugs und eine Sache die mich richtig stört (Eingabeverzögerung *aRgH*) dafür konzentriert sich WAR auf das was es darstellen soll: Ein Spiel um sich hochzuzüchten und gegenseitig und miteinander was aufs Maul zu hauen. WoW Spieler legen da eher das Schwert zur Seite und gehen Tierchen knuddeln um Achievementpunkte zu bekommen.

Ein weiteres was für WAR spricht: Je kleiner die Comm. desto erwachsener. Je größer der Spielerpool desto dümmer wird die Masse. Und da WoW am meisten stinkt, sind auch dort die meisten Fliegen zu finden. Ergo -> besser für sämtlichen anderen Games.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Sithrayel schrieb:


> Atmosphäre, Gamedesign und Anspruch von WAR sind ein Segen gegenüber



Naja Geschmacksache, Burning Crusade, insbesondere Shatrath die Wälder von Terrokar der Nethersturm und das Schattenmondtal suchen was Atmosphäre, Stimmung und Musik angeht in meinen Augen immernoch einen würdigen Nachfolger, WAR hat da für mich nur die Chaoswüste zu bieten...die für meinen Geschmack aber zu klein is, wenns nach mir ginge wär ganz Warhammer eine einzige große Chaoswüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juni 2009)

Als ob es das einzige wäre, was War-PvP von Wow-PvP unterscheidet. Das ist ja lachhaft. Wow-PvP ist das letzte. Open-PvP, davon kann man in Wow nur träumen. Die Szenarien hängen einen in wenigen Monaten zum Hals heraus, genauso, wie diese bescheuerte Arena. Tausend Winter Open-PvP? Das ich nicht lache.

Die Klassenbalance ist nochmals um Welten schlechter als in Warhammer. Da wird doch bald im Wochenrythmus an den Chars geschraubt. Wow wird nie gutes PvP haben. Die Hoffnung habe ich lange aufgegeben.


----------



## Sithrayel (22. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja Geschmacksache, Burning Crusade, insbesondere Shatrath die Wälder von Terrokar der Nethersturm und das Schattenmondtal suchen was Atmosphäre, Stimmung und Musik angeht in meinen Augen immernoch einen würdigen Nachfolger, WAR hat da für mich nur die Chaoswüste zu bieten...die für meinen Geschmack aber zu klein is, wenns nach mir ginge wär ganz Warhammer eine einzige große Chaoswüste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Chaoswüste rockt das gebe ich zu. Ich meine das aber auch nicht nur auf Gebiete bezogen. Das ganze Game fühlt sich insgesamt sehr themenbezogen an und schafft eine echte Kriegsstimmung was in WoW einfach nicht mehr der Fall ist. Sidecontent wird zum Maincontent, Erfolge hier, ein Pet da, die Daily dort. Beschäftigungstherapie neben dem langweiligen PvE und noch langweiligeren PvP Content.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Sithrayel schrieb:


> Die Chaoswüste rockt das gebe ich zu. Ich meine das aber auch nicht nur auf Gebiete bezogen. Das ganze Game fühlt sich insgesamt sehr themenbezogen an und schafft eine echte Kriegsstimmung was in WoW einfach nicht mehr der Fall ist. Sidecontent wird zum Maincontent, Erfolge hier, ein Pet da, die Daily dort. Beschäftigungstherapie neben dem langweiligen PvE und noch langweiligeren PvP Content.



Ich finde die Atmosphäre von war nicht unbedingt gut, zwar nicht schlecht....aber naja gibt bessere finde ich. Beim Rest gebe ich dir Recht, darum spiele ich ja kein Wow mehr.


----------



## Sithrayel (22. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich finde die Atmosphäre von war nicht unbedingt gut, zwar nicht schlecht....aber naja gibt bessere finde ich. Beim Rest gebe ich dir Recht, darum spiele ich ja kein Wow mehr.



Najo man kann nicht alles haben. Dafür bist du mir damals im DK Forum öfters auf den Sack gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das man so ohne weiteres zum großen End - Obermacker der gegnerischen Fraktion vordringen kann und ihn besiegt. Habe gehört, da wird 12+ Stunden am Stück "geraidet" um etwas zu erreichen. Das hat mit "Casual" dann aber auch nichts mehr zu tun.



12+ Stunden? Aber nur weil er derzeit verbuggt ist. Die Sperrzeit ist da, damit JEDER sich Ausrüstung sammeln kann UND auch zu jeder Uhrzeit den Boss angehen kann. Denn wenn der Boss nur 2h angehbar wäre, würden alle ausgeschlossen, die vllt nicht 4 Uhr morgens online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute die den Boss schon angegangen haben beschreiben den Bossfight als einfach, nicht länger als 20min Kampf und vllt 1h try, derzeit sinds eben nur einige Bugs die den kill verhindern und das Raiden verlängern. Also wenn die Bugs weg sind ist der Content auch für Casuals locker schaffbar (bisher ist er ja gar ned schaffbar) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Juni 2009)

> Wobei ich "Offizielle" Werbung von Aion eher selten sehe. Meistens sind es ja Fans des Spiels, oder wolltest du damit sagen, dass viele Fanboy-Posts offiziell motivert sind? Das sich Mitarbeiter in Foren anmelden und so tun, als seien sie normale User, die ganz heiß auf das Spiel sind? Sowas in der Form?



so ungefähr ja....wie gesagt ist schon paar Monate her da wurde für die Aionbeta Werbung in Warhammer gemacht...auf englisch(Server Hergig damals). Genauso gabs hier schon vor einigen Monaten Leute die ja so begeistert von der Aionbeta sind und versucht haben es anderen schmackhaft zu machen(entweder war der account am selben Tag erstellt oder sie hatten nur 2-3 Posts damit).

spricht ja auch nix gegen, Mystic macht ja auch Werbung auf WoW Commuintyseiten.Was ich damals sehr lustig fand wie das raus kam,  die WoW Süchtigen sind richtig durchgegreht.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Sithrayel schrieb:


> Najo man kann nicht alles haben. Dafür bist du mir damals im DK Forum öfters auf den Sack gegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich denke da bin ich vielen aufn Sack gegangen^^, mit welchem Nick warst da unterwegs?


----------



## OldboyX (22. Juni 2009)

> Als ob es das einzige wäre, was War-PvP von Wow-PvP unterscheidet. Das ist ja lachhaft. Wow-PvP ist das letzte. Open-PvP, davon kann man in Wow nur träumen. Die Szenarien hängen einen in wenigen Monaten zum Hals heraus, genauso, wie diese bescheuerte Arena. Tausend Winter Open-PvP? Das ich nicht lache.



Ganz so arg würde ich das nicht formulieren. Schließlich sind BGs und Szenarien wirklich genau dasselbe. WAR bietet tolle Keepraids, was WoW nur in Form von 1k Winter bieten kann. Dafür bietet WAR kein Ladder-System und keine Arena (auch wenn ein Teil der Community hier im Forum vehement gegen diese Art von Konkurrenz und "Messen" ist, so mögen es doch auch einige).

Für meinen Geschmack bietet WAR - leider - nicht besonders viel mehr an PVP features als WoW und das ist auch schon mein größter Kritikpunkt, da es in allen anderen Bereichen deutlich weniger bietet als WoW.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wie traurig muss ein Spiel sein, wenn dessen Spieler sich genötigt fühlen, immer und immer wieder in Foren der "Konkurrenz" trollen zu gehen, um krampfhaft zu beweisen, dass ihr Spiel immer noch die Nummer eins ist und immer bleiben wird. Denn sein komplettes RL zu opfern und dann nur l33t 3p1x im "zweitbesten" Spiel zu haben wäre ja bodenlos, da könnte man ja gleich im RL bleiben.



Jop, ins Aion Forum haben sich auch schon die ersten verirrt...in einem Beta Event das bis Lvl 10 geht reden sie dann von "keinem Content"...wirklich gut diese Leute ich muss immer wieder lachen.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jop, ins Aion Forum haben sich auch schon die ersten verirrt...in einem Beta Event das bis Lvl 10 geht reden sie dann von "keinem Content"...wirklich gut diese Leute ich muss immer wieder lachen.



Das Aion-Betawochenende war ja. Habs selbst angetestet und werds wohl dann auch zocken. Am Sonntag fragte ich mich dann, warum ich mich überhaupt noch durch Warhammer quäle. Obs dann Content hat oder net, seh ich ja... Hauptsache mal frische Story und neuer Wind. Nebenbei hab ich mich seit 1 Monat auch nach Eve Online verirrt und minere mich hoch. Wollts eigentlich parallel zu Warhammer zocken, aber die Beta machte nen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Zur Zeit macht Warhammer einfach wenig Spass (RR71). Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Ronma (23. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Jop, ins Aion Forum haben sich auch schon die ersten verirrt...in einem Beta Event das bis Lvl 10 geht reden sie dann von "keinem Content"...wirklich gut diese Leute ich muss immer wieder lachen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nee oder? Omfg...^^ Das kann ich mir so richtig bildlich vorstellen, wie die dann da abgehen. Naja, so is wenigstens schon mal für Comedy im Forum gesorgt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Omg... echt...^^ 10 Level Demo und heißt es "kein Content"...

Ja das mit der Chaoswüste habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Die is am besten designed neben ein paar Stellen der Grünhäute vs. Zwergen Zonen. Mein Grafik Highlight is aber mit Abstand die Stelle, wo im Eis so ein riesiger Teufelsdämon da eingefroren is. Dat is da echt atmospährisch top.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zur Zeit macht Warhammer einfach wenig Spass (RR71). Naja, mal sehen.



Du, ähm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dörf ich mal ne neugierige Spoilerfrage stellen? Nur so interesse halber. Wie viel Rufpunkte brauch man in dieser Rufrang Region ca. für den nächsten Rang, also z.b. von RR 71 auf 72 oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (23. Juni 2009)

71-72 sind ca 500k ruf und 70-80 sind ca 3,5 mio ruf

70 = 4,4 mio
71 = 4,7 mio
72 = 5,2 mio


----------



## Farodien (23. Juni 2009)

Immer diese unendlichen WoW Diskussionen und alle fallen darauf rein, es gibt in WoW doch nichts eigenes mehr und damit sieht man doch das Blizzard die Leute nur noch mit "abgekuferten Sachen " versucht bei Laune zu halten, die sollen mal die Serverpartitionen bis BC, löschen und dann haben sie schonmal was an Performance gewonnen für deren niemals vorhandenen PVP.
Aber wird auch Zeit das Blizzard mal das Ganken belohnt, jetzt kommen alle wieder die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben und die, die eh vor hatten die Schule zu schmeißen.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Genau WAR geht wegen WoW zu Grunde.... so wie die ganzen anderen tausende MMORPG´s ..... moment . Bisher ist noch kein einziges MMORPG wegen WoW zu Grunde gegangen. Ich hab nach wie vor den Verdacht, das sich WoW Spieler für die Krone der Schöpfung halten und sich wünschen, das alle anderen MMORPG´s zu Grunde gehen um den Beweis zu haben, das sie sich fürs richtige MMORPG entschieden haben.

Bisher ist noch kein einziges MMORPG wegen WoW zu Grunde gegangen und auch 3.2 wird daran nichts ändern. WoW bleibt vom Grundsatz her ein Grinder-PvE Spiel. Die Leute die WoW spielen wissen warum und die es nicht spielen wissen auch wieso sie kein WoW spielen !

Das solche Themen in letzter Zeit immer wieder auftauchen zeigt mir irgendwie, das die WoW Spieler wissen, das WoW schon bald den Zenit überschritten haben wird und es dann nur noch Bergab geht. Spätestens, wenn blizz das neue MMO bekannt gibt. Also versuchen sie es nochmal zu geniessen wie "Toll" sie doch sind und wie viel besser ihr WoW doch ist.

WAR wird es in 1 Jahr noch geben und WAR wird es auch in 2 und 3 Jahren noch geben. Daran wird weder WoW etwas ändern, noch Aion oder was sonst noch kommt.


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich die Stimmen zu den vorläufigen WoW-Patchnotes anhört, dann braucht kein anderes MMORPG vor dem Patch Angst zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Stancer, WoW hat kein einziges MMORPG zu grunde gerichtet, dass machen die MMOs, die sterben oder unter den Erwartungen bleiben ganz alleine.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Jo, denke mal dass du mit dieser Grindermentalität bei Aion tatsächlich besser aufgehoben bist. Auch wenn Aion natürlich keeeein Grinder ist. Hr.



ich weiss echt nicht, was mit deinem Troll-Satz aussagen willst... Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass Leute die seit Open Beta spielen, sich mit ihrem Main in diesem RR Rahmen bewegen.

Kreisraiden macht zur Zeit nun mal kein Spass... wenn ich Szenarien spielen will, kann ich auch WOW zoggen... 
PVP Gebiet sind auch zu klein und die Burgen meistens leer. 
Hauptstadt ist ein Contentblocker und schönstens PVE.

5 Twinks hochziehen? Nein danke. Wenn man dann als Vergleich eine Beta mit frischen Wind spielt und schon ab Stufe 10 denkt: Wozu noch in WAR weiterquälen? 

RR80 und immer noch mit Invasor rumrutschen, da Mythic total künstlich blockt? 
Keine echten Konfrontationen im PVP ausser Szenarien? Warum soll ich mich überhaupt noch auf RR80 raufkotzen?
naja... muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich hab lange Warhammer gezockt, aber zur Zeit bin ich echt am schleudern obs noch was wird oder nicht.
Hat schon nen Grund, warum Asteroiden lutschen in Eve Online mehr Spass macht... das muss man sich mal vorstellen.

Klar wird noch gepatcht mit Burgendesign etc... aber wieso soll man sich da noch quälen? 
Länder der Toten war ja auch so ein Highlight: PVE PVP Dungeon... und was macht Mythic? Verbockts 1A!
Nur 1 Fraktion kann gleichzeitig dorthin reisen... und wer auf wechsel wartet und dort stirbt wird rausgeportet? Oh ja... wird sicher gutes PVP dort geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Statt einen richtigen Kampf in nem Sandkasten zu entfachen, wirds einfach nur mal wieder verhindert, sich irgendwo richtig schön ausserhalb von Szenarien zu prügeln. Und in der normalen Welt hat man auch keine Chance in den PVE Gebieten, da ja alles bewacht ist an Warcamps. Vergleichs mal mit AOC... egal wie scheisse das Spiel für manche ist... es hatte was, immer und überall angegriffen werden zu können und umgekehrt... da wars nicht: Hier ist PVE Zone mit vielen Warcamps und in dieser schmalen Gasse hier ist PVP.

Und sowas von den Machern von DAOC?

Da schaut man doch lieber in ein paar Monaten nochmals rein... falls überhaupt. Der einzige Grund warum ich eigentlich noch hier bin, ist die Gilde... irgendwie will man sie nicht hängen lassen... aber auch dort werdens immer weniger. Wie Warhammer wohl aussehen würde ohne Szenario? Das frag ich mich die längste Zeit... wäre sicher mehr los... Zur Zeit farmt man in Szenarien mehr ruf, weshalb sich immer mehr vor Open drücken. Meiner Meinung nach sowieso ein riesen Fehler. Ein Spiel in dem Open PVP angepriesen wird, hat meiner Meinung nach Szenarien nichts zu suchen. Es sollte so abgehen wie in WOW Classic Tarrens Mühle oder Schlingendorntal... verdammt hatten wir einen spass und das sogar OHNE Rewards.

übrigens kann ja mal wer der Gegenseite erklären, warum nach Hauptstadtfall 17 jedgliches PVP verunmöglicht wird in nem PVP SPiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (23. Juni 2009)

War läuft immernoch sehr erfolgreich und daran wird auch der "PvP-Patch" von WoW nichts ändern.

Wie immer gilt WoW ist PvE und WAR ist PvP.




Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar bisher nur Düsterberg gesehen an PvE in WAR, und selbst das fand ich besser als die hellokitty-Inis in Wotlk


----------



## Jarwid (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Länder der Toten war ja auch so ein Highlight: PVE PVP Dungeon... und was macht Mythic? Verbockts 1A!




Bisher hat niemand die Länder der Toten auch nur betreten (außer vielleicht mal auf'm leeren Testserver). Aber du weisst jetzt schon das es nichts taugt und Mythic es "1A verbockt" hat???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Bisher hat niemand die Länder der Toten auch nur betreten (außer vielleicht mal auf'm leeren Testserver). Aber du weisst jetzt schon das es nichts taugt und Mythic es "1A verbockt" hat???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, mit RR 70 hat er die Fähigkeit "Hellsehen durch Spekulation" erhalten, die nutzt er jetzt bis zum erbrechen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

man braucht keine Kristallkugel um zu erkennen, dass dieses PVP/PVE Gebiet seitens RVR nicht sehr spannend sein wird, wenn nur eine Fraktion gleichzeitig hinreisen kann und man bei Tod zurück in die normale Welt geportet wird. Man kann sich ja ausmalen, was alles möglich gewesen wäre (siehe DAOC). Ich Zitire einen altbekannten Satz: "Da wäre viel Potential drinn gewese."

Zudem gibts Testserver und passende Testserverforum mit den entsprechenden Kritiken... 

WAR ein PVP Spiel? Zur Zeit im Open eher ein PVE- oder Kreisraidspiel. Und keine Änderung in Sicht.

Das ist mein Eindruck und meine Erfahrung über das Spiel. Wenn ihr es anders seht, freu ich mich für Euch.


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. Juni 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Seine Kritik in allen Ehren, aber was ich voll Ego von ihm finde is der Spruch von wegen: "jedem ab Kaufmannsleere die kotze hochschiessen lässt." So nach dem Motto, man darf nur mitreden, wenn man seinen Doktortitel in Kaufmanns*lehre* gemacht hat oder wat? Find ich voll unfair, die Art zu argumentieren. Schon mal wat von freier Meinungsäußerung gehört? Und so wie sich das im Verlaufe des Threads entwicklt hat, is der Teil mit der Werbung gar nich mehr so Off Topic oder? Naja... gibt immer welche, die in den Krümeln suchen. Dat sieht man dann an dem Satz: "Ich guck hier nämlich eher rein um zu sehen was leute grade zu dem "ende von war" sagen" ... ähm? Hab ich was verpasst? Wo war denn hier schon wieder die Rede davon das WAR am Ende ist? Omg... immer das selbe. Wie halt mit dem Weltuntergang. 1999 auf 2000 war schon alles aus, die Apokalypse drohte, dann jetzt wieder das mit der Schweinegrippe... hm? Wir leben aber noch.^^
> 
> ...





Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Community.
> 
> Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: ab Patch 3.2 wird es in WoW auch im PvP Erfahrungspunkte geben (Link). Somit wird es möglich sein, seinen Charakter komplett mit PvP zu leveln. WoW besitzt neben Schlachtfeldern auch ein interessanteres Open-PvP-System, das jetzt noch mehr belohnt wird.
> 
> ...



Im startpost.

Und klar quote ich wikipedia, ihr postuliert ja auch euer galileo wissen...
...grmpf.
Aber seis drum. Kommen ja wieder welche die sinnvolles Zeug posten.

-

Für mich wird warhammer langsam ziemlich uninteressant weil mir die gesamte char entwicklung irgentwie fehlt und das abheben von der masse.
Dazu kommt das ich meine klasse beherrschen kann wie ich will, Fotm beats. skill.
Garkeine Itemization (ka, sagt man doch so? habich mal gelesen irgentwo) ist halt auch nix. 
Einfach... zu wenig zutun, und die die persönliche Gestaltung meines Char beschränkt sich auf die Farbe, Stat-cap bei den mainstats, beste Waffe Dps-ingame usw. is ne Sache von ner Woche. Öde.
Bessres Equipp motiviert nicht, Rufrang Motiviert nicht sonderlich, Pvp motiviert nicht da Fotm eh gewinnt.
...einfach.. motivationslos im moment.

Bei andren Mmorpgs hab ich immer irgentwas gefunden was irgentwie dann noch lustig war, hier.... keine ahnung.. zu wenig.
Mal sehen wann mich die motivation wieder packt,
aber Aion wird echt interessant...
Auch wenn ich eher nen harter verfechter von Warhammer ..bin.. so langsam geht auch mir die Geduld auf den echten Spass aus, der länger als paar Minuten die Woche anhält.


----------



## heretik (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ich weiss echt nicht, was mit deinem Troll-Satz aussagen willst... Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass Leute die seit Open Beta spielen, sich mit ihrem Main in diesem RR Rahmen bewegen.



Komisch dass ich nen Haufen Leute kenne, die seit Anbeginn mit dabei sind und noch nicht mehr als nen RR 60 (meist nichtmal 50 und manchmal sogar grad erst 40 geworden) haben. Sind halt berufstätig und auch nicht jeden Tag im Spiel, aber auch solche gibt es. Also nimm dein glänzendes "grundsätzlich" und tanz mit deinem Freundeskreis ein bisschen drum rum., zumal du bei uns auf dem Server mit RR 71 bequem unter den Top 100 wärst ... was ja "grundsätzlich" alle Spieler sind, die seit der Open Beta spielen. Is klar.

Wie schon gesagt, für "Spiel-Arbeiter" (die man beispielsweise daran erkennt, dass sie bei jeder Diskussion SOFORT ihren Reichsrang erwähnen müssen) ist Aion wahrscheinlich besser geeignet als WAR.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> man braucht keine Kristallkugel um zu erkennen, dass dieses PVP/PVE Gebiet seitens RVR nicht sehr spannend sein wird, wenn nur eine Fraktion gleichzeitig hinreisen kann und man bei Tod zurück in die normale Welt geportet wird. Man kann sich ja ausmalen, was alles möglich gewesen wäre (siehe DAOC). Ich Zitire einen altbekannten Satz: "Da wäre viel Potential drinn gewese."
> 
> Zudem gibts Testserver und passende Testserverforum mit den entsprechenden Kritiken...
> 
> ...



Mal Daoc gespielt ?


Da gabs einen Dungeon, wo auch immer nur 1 Fraktion Zugang hatte und trotzdem wurde da drin permanent gekämpft. Wenn alles natürlich nur am Eingang rumcampt sind die Verteidiger natürlich bald aus dem Gebiet geworfen. Aber versuch mal die 6er oder 12er Trupps los zu werden, die sich irgendwo abseits verstecken. Die warten 1 Std ab und klappern dann die PQ´s ab und fallen den Leuten schön in den Rücken. Weisst wie genial das ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bei Daoc genau so. Da warst mitten in nem Kampf mit Monstern und plötzlich tauchen 2 Schleicher an deinem Heiler auf und hauen ihn aus den latschen.


----------



## Ascían (23. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> 71-72 sind ca 500k ruf und 70-80 sind ca 3,5 mio ruf
> 
> 70 = 4,4 mio
> 71 = 4,7 mio
> 72 = 5,2 mio



Von RR70 bis RR80 sind es ziemlich genau soviel Ruf wie von RR1 bis RR70. Also bin ich zum Bleistift erst bei der Halbzeit von den Rufpunkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wobei man sagen muss dass da viel RL zwischen kam, konnte net so viel zocken wie der Rest meiner Guild)


----------



## Macterion (23. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Genau WAR geht wegen WoW zu Grunde.... so wie die ganzen anderen tausende MMORPG´s ..... moment . Bisher ist noch kein einziges MMORPG wegen WoW zu Grunde gegangen. Ich hab nach wie vor den Verdacht, das sich WoW Spieler für die Krone der Schöpfung halten und sich wünschen, das alle anderen MMORPG´s zu Grunde gehen um den Beweis zu haben, das sie sich fürs richtige MMORPG entschieden haben.
> 
> Bisher ist noch kein einziges MMORPG wegen WoW zu Grunde gegangen und auch 3.2 wird daran nichts ändern. WoW bleibt vom Grundsatz her ein Grinder-PvE Spiel. Die Leute die WoW spielen wissen warum und die es nicht spielen wissen auch wieso sie kein WoW spielen !
> 
> ...




Ein "MMO" ist wegen WoW schon untergegangen xD
Hellgate London 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eigentlich sogar nice online mit dem Content aber viele haben es mit WoW verglichen und nicht mit Diablo und dadurch kam mehr oder weniger der untergang durch den Hype  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Jo, erklärs ihnen Stancer. Als nicht DAoC'ler kann man sich das ja vll. nicht gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Komisch dass ich nen Haufen Leute kenne, die seit Anbeginn mit dabei sind und noch nicht mehr als nen RR 60 (meist nichtmal 50 und manchmal sogar grad erst 40 geworden) haben. Sind halt berufstätig und auch nicht jeden Tag im Spiel, aber auch solche gibt es. Also nimm dein glänzendes "grundsätzlich" und tanz mit deinem Freundeskreis ein bisschen drum rum., zumal du bei uns auf dem Server mit RR 71 bequem unter den Top 100 wärst ... was ja "grundsätzlich" alle Spieler sind, die seit der Open Beta spielen. Is klar.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, für "Spiel-Arbeiter" (die man beispielsweise daran erkennt, dass sie bei jeder Diskussion SOFORT ihren Reichsrang erwähnen müssen) ist Aion wahrscheinlich besser geeignet als WAR.



tja, in meinem WAR Freundeskreis ist/war so ziemlich schon alles an Mains über 60+ iwas seit open angefangen hat und zum Teil dieses Lvl schon mit Twink haben (ich selbst twinke nicht gerne, also nur 1 main). Die sind auch Berufstätig und nicht jeden Tag on... tjo...  Aber man siehts ja an deinen BESCHeidenen Antworten, dass du anscheinend ein ego Problem hast, dass es Leute gibt, die halt ein wenig mehr gespielt haben. Stempelst ja gleich alle ab mit Grindermentalität *lach*

Den RR hab ich nur erwähnt, damit man erkennt, dass ich in WARHAMMER schon längere Zeit aktiv im PVP spiele und auch gut darüber berichten kann. Aber es gibt halt immer Leute, deren Egeo es nicht zulässt, dass wer nen höheren RR hat und gleich drauf ruhackt wie:
"Sind halt berufstätig "
"Spiel-Arbeiter"
"Grindermentalität"

Immer gleich nen Schwanzvergleich sehen... ohje.
Hauptsache ein wenig mit rotem Kopf rumspucken, statt auf den Text einzugehen.
Wie ist deine Mentalität? Alles was tiefer ist als dein RR ist ein Noob, und alles was höher ist ein Freak? Denk mal darüber nach.
Zudem gibts übrigens so wenig hohe Ränge weil 1. sehr viele aufgehört haben um RR60+ rum  und weil 2. viele anfingen zu  Twinken. Beispiel? Es gibt schon Stufe 70 schwarze Gardisten und Stufe 70 Spalter (die noch später kamen) bei uns auf dem Server... also kann man den Rang mit Startchar im lockerem Tempo erreichen.

Aber eben: alles was höher ist lässt dein Ego net zu und muss runtergemacht werde, weil du hinter allem nem Schwanzvergleich siehst.
tolles weltbild *applaus* 
Du solltest vielleicht mal dran arbeiten.
Aber was soll ich dir schon sagen, schliesslich bin ich ja ein "Freak" und die anderen alles "Kacknoobs" gell? Man selbst ist ja immer das perfekte Mittelmass.


----------



## zadros (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Aber was soll ich dir schon sagen, schliesslich bin ich ja ein "Freak" und die anderen alles "Kacknoobs" gell? Man selbst ist immer das perfekte Mittelmass. Hoff echt in Aion hats net soviele Sp...ezialisten wie dich.



Bei Aion ist alles über Soldat 1. Klasse vielspieler und darum ist mein Ziel auch nur Soldat 1. Klasse zu werden, wer mehr mag soll ruhig mehr machen - ist jedem ja selbst überlassen wie viel und was er spielt oder?

Ich versteh dieses gestichel auch nicht!


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Den RR hab ich nur erwähnt, damit man sieht, dass ich WARHAMMER schon längere Zeit aktiv im PVP spiele. Aber es gibt halt immer Leute, deren Egeo es nicht zulässt, dass wer nen höheren RR hat und gleich drauf ruhackt wie:
> "Sind halt berufstätig "
> "Spiel-Arbeiter"
> "Grindermentalität"
> ...



Und du kommst ins WAR Forum, als WAR'ler und spuckst dumm rum wie dich alles ankotzt. Wie war das jetzt nochmal? Wer spuckt, wird bespuckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid, dein RR gepose, ist einfach nur da, damit du dich selbst ein wenig beweihräuchern kannst und einfach mal der Welt kundtun wolltest, dass du einer der höheren in WAR bist. Und zu deinem Argument, dass du ja schon länger WAR spielst, es gibt einige Spieler, die deutlich weniger Zeit in WAR verbringen, aber trotzdem deutlich mehr Ahnung haben als die: "Ich bin RR 71, ich hab den Plan von dem Spiel im Sack" !

Denn als alter DAoC-Hase muss ich dir dann leider sagen, den Plan den du anscheinend ja im Sack hast vom neuen RvR Dungeon, der scheint ja nicht so gut zu sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Schlimm finde ich, dass wenn ich AION zu release mal spielen sollte, dass ich dort Leute wie dich treffen muss. :-/


----------



## Ascían (23. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Ich versteh dieses gestichel auch nicht!



Zumal der RR wirklich gar nichts aussagt über Spieldauer, Spielweise etc. 

Dann schon eher Lifetime Killing Blows, Participation in Kills, Guild Leaders killed, Tome Unlocks achieved, etc. pp


Bei uns auf dem Server wird demnächst ein Sonni RR80, der in full Warlord rumläuft - soviel zur Spielzeit und RR.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

"Und du kommst ins WAR Forum, als WAR'ler und spuckst dumm rum wie dich alles ankotzt. Wie war das jetzt nochmal? Wer spuckt, wird bespuckt"

ja, weil ich WAR immer noch spiele und Kritik übe... ohje Kritik ist ja bei Buffed net erlaubt oder?

"Tut mir leid, dein RR gepose, ist einfach nur da, damit du dich selbst ein wenig beweihräuchern kannst und einfach mal der Welt kundtun wolltest, dass du einer der höheren in WAR bist. "

Ich hab echt nur noch Mitleid mit deiner Beschränktheit, dass du gleich nen Schwanzvergleich sehen musst. Schon alleine der Gedanke, dass man mit RR ingame posen kann, ist sowas von behämmert *stöhn* Naja... und ich dacht in einem anderem MMO rennen die grössten Raketen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Den RR hab ich nur erwähnt, damit man erkennt, dass ich in WARHAMMER schon längere Zeit aktiv im PVP spiele und auch gut darüber berichten kann. Aber es gibt halt immer Leute, deren Egeo es nicht zulässt, dass wer nen höheren RR hat und gleich drauf ruhackt wie:
> "Sind halt berufstätig "
> "Spiel-Arbeiter"
> "Grindermentalität"



Noch bezeichnender als die Tatsache, dass du mit deinem Rufrang rumwedeln musst, ist in meinen Augen, dass du dich SOFORT angeschossen und persönlich beleidigt fühlst, sobald du das Wort "berufstätig" auch nur liest.

Ich habe einzig und allein festgestellt, dass es für "Achievement-orientierte Spieler" (passt das besser, ohne dass du gleich weinen musst?) besser geeignete Spiele als WAR gibt, da WAR die "investierte" Zeit nur bedingt "entlohnt" und zudem das bei "Profispielern" so beliebte Tier-System von Instanzen und damit Gegenständen viel zu rudimentär ist.

Für mich persönlich spiegelt der Reichsrang mehr oder weniger direkt die mti einem Charakter im RvR oder RvE verbrachte Zeit wieder. Warum sollte das mein Ego auch nur im geringsten tangieren, wenn irgendwer mehr Zeit in Computerspielen verbringt als ich?


----------



## Salute (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ja, weil ich WAR immer noch spiele und Kritik übe... ohje Kritik ist ja bei Buffed net erlaubt oder?




Mittelerweile müsstest du aber mitbekommen haben, dass sich viele dadurch gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Kennt man auch aus dem "anderen" Spieleforum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> "Und du kommst ins WAR Forum, als WAR'ler und spuckst dumm rum wie dich alles ankotzt. Wie war das jetzt nochmal? Wer spuckt, wird bespuckt"
> 
> ja, weil ich WAR immer noch spiele und Kritik übe... ohje Kritik ist ja bei Buffed net erlaubt oder?
> 
> ...



Du übst keine Kritik, du laberst irgendetwas was du noch gar nicht wissen kannst, vor allem dein Post zum RR Dungeon. Du hast keine Ahnung davon, und willst uns erzählen wie es dort ist, und als Grund deines Wissens les ich immer nur: ICH BIN RR71, ich spiel das Spiel schon länger.

Und wo liest du denn, dass hier wer irgendwas schreibt von ingame posen mit dem RR? Junge junge, lern mal lesen.

Denn wer jetzt hier in seiner beschränkten Welt lebt, da brauch man nichts zu zu sagen. 

Im AION Forum dein Thema sagt alles: Was hat AION für einen Endcontent?

Frag doch deine Hellsehende Kugel, vll. gibt sie dir ja eine Antwort, oder geh einfach mal auf ne AION Seite und les nach. Woher sollen es lvl 10 Beta-Tester denn genau wissen?

Mensch, ich antworte dir besser nicht mehr, denn einen wie dich, der keine Argumente vorzuweisen hat, da machts auf die Dauer keinen spaß deine Posts außeinander zu nehmen. 

Viel spaß, und möge dich deine, wie du sie nennst "Beschränktheit" in ein Offline-RPG führen, damit die restliche Welt verschohnt bleibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du übst keine Kritik, du laberst irgendetwas was du noch gar nicht wissen kannst, vor allem dein Post zum RR Dungeon. Du hast keine Ahnung davon, und willst uns erzählen wie es dort ist, und als Grund deines Wissens les ich immer nur: ICH BIN RR71, ich spiel das Spiel schon länger.
> 
> Und wo liest du denn, dass hier wer irgendwas schreibt von ingame posen mit dem RR? Junge junge, lern mal lesen.
> 
> ...



Du wirfst mir nen hohen RR Rang vor mit deinem Schwanzvergleichdenken und meinst ich hab keine Ahnung über was ich bei WAR rede, was aber als PVP Spiel betitelt wird? soso... na was jetzt? Irgendwie geht das net auf oder?
Ich hab geschrieben was mich bei WAR stört... ich selbst bin auch auf Testserver... also weiss ich, was einem grob im PVP/PVE erwartet. Also wirf mir nicht vor, ich wisse nicht, über was ich quatsche.

Zum Aion-Thread: Ich möcht nur wissen, was es für Möglichkeiten neben PVP gibt später... Housing? PVE? Dungeons... Was einem erwartet... Erfahrungsberichte halt.
Aber das ist dir wohl auch zu Hoch was... Schon Kopfschmerzen wenn man ein wenig über Logik nachdenken muss? Wenn man was fragt? Wissen möchte? Dort hab ich übrigens auch nach Chinaspielern gefragt... und net die Betatester... aber bei deiner Fähigkeit  ist dir das wohl entgangen *kopfklatsch* 

Viel Spass jedenfalls noch in "deiner" Welt... sie muss unendlich sein, wie Einstein einst sagte *lach* Du solltest mal wieder dein Avatarbild zu Rate ziehen... oder hast du das irgendwo geklaut und weisst net was es bedeutet?


----------



## heretik (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Du wirfst mir nen hohen RR Rang vor und meinst ich hab keine Ahnung über was ich bei WAR rede was Open PVP betrifft? soso... na was jetzt? Irgendwie geht das net auf oder?



Nein, er wirft dir vor, dass du deinen hohen RR als Grund nennst, aufgrund dessen ja schließlich wissen müsstest, über was du redest, nicht mehr oder weniger. In dem Zusammenhang erwähnt er noch, dass du auch mit Reichsrang 7.500 nicht wissen kannst, wie sich die neue Zone auf Dauer bewährt.

Wäre gut, wenn du weniger zwischen den Zeilen und mehr den tatsächlich geschriebenen Text lesen würdest.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Du wirfst mir nen hohen RR Rang vor und meinst ich hab keine Ahnung über was ich bei WAR rede was Open PVP betrifft? soso... na was jetzt? Irgendwie geht das net auf oder?
> Ich hab geschireben was mich bei WAR stört... ich selbst bin auch auf Testserver... also weiss ich, was dich erwartet. bist du auf Testserver?hast du gesehen wie es dort aussieht und welche Problematik dort herrsch? also wer weiss nicht über was er quatscht?
> 
> Zum Aion-Thread: Ich möcht nur wissen, was es für Möglichkeiten neben PVP gibt später...  Was einem erwartet...
> ...



Ja ich bin auf dem Testserver unterwegs, und auch kenn ich die Problematiken, aber die die du anführst sind schlichtweg falsch. Du fühlst dich doch direkt angegriffen wenn dir irgendwer was entgegenbringt, es wundert mich, nach deinen ersten Posts die ich gesehen habe von dir, dass du auch deutsche Sätze schreiben kannst.

Also immerhin ist die Qualität deiner "Posts" ein wenig gestiegen, von "unverständlich" auf ungenügend, gratulation hierzu.

In meiner "Welt" habe ich keine Probleme, denn die menschliche Dummheit ist unendlich, deine schlechten Anspielungen sind einfach nur lachhaft. Musstest du noch fix auf ne Zitatseite um dir eins zu suchen? Mess dich mit wem, der auf deinem Niveau ist, denn ich bin weg, krieg schon Rückenschmerzen davon, dass ich mich ständig herablasse auf deins.

Over and Out, möge dein PC in den Streik treten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nein, er wirft dir vor, dass du deinen hohen RR als Grund nennst, aufgrund dessen ja schließlich wissen müsstest, über was du redest, nicht mehr oder weniger. In dem Zusammenhang erwähnt er noch, dass du auch mit Reichsrang 7.500 nicht wissen kannst, wie sich die neue Zone auf Dauer bewährt.
> 
> Wäre gut, wenn du weniger zwischen den Zeilen und mehr den tatsächlich geschriebenen Text lesen würdest.



Danke Heretik, aber menschliche "Kleingeister" die mehr in manche Sätze reininterpretieren, anstatt das wesentliche herauszulesen, gibt es immer und überall!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Danke Heretik, aber menschliche "Kleingeister" die mehr in manche Sätze reininterpretieren, anstatt das wesentliche herauszulesen, gibt es immer und überall!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist ja das beste Beispiel... aber ich glaub an dich, dass du irgendwann dein Avatarbild verstehst. Schön wenn glaubst, dass ich Zitate klauen muss... kannst dir ja tatsächlich nichts anderes Vorstellen... AUTSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das die Kopfschmerzen schon den Rücken runterwandern wollt ich echt net.

Naja... ich lass die für deine Augen "Diskussion" mal bleiben... es wird mir einfach zu blöd, auch wenn Du es nie "verstehen" wirst. Kannst ja gerne weiter rumflamen, rumstampfen und heulen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> bist ja das beste Beispiel... aber ich glaub an dich, dass du irgendwann dein Avatarbild verstehst.



So sind sie die kleinen. Sobald sie nicht nicht mehr wissen, inwiefern sie argumentieren könnten, werden sie schlichtweg kindisch/beleidigend oder weichen mit irgendwelchen dummen Sprüchen vom Thema ab.

Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und wieder interepretiert er irgendwas mit Zitate klauen in einen Satz hinein, indem was ganz andres steht.. sag mal, hast du dein Hirn beim Internet-Login abgegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo, bin weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> PS: Und wieder interepretiert er irgendwas mit Zitate klauen in einen Satz hinein, indem was ganz andres steht.. sag mal, hast du dein Hirn beim Internet-Login abgegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Musstest du noch fix auf ne Zitatseite um dir eins zu suchen?"
Ja, wenn man selbst nicht mehr weiss was man tippte... schon blöd... und gleichzeitig das Wort "Hirn" verwende *kicher*

Also, schönen Tag noch in deiner unendlichen Welt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (23. Juni 2009)

[attachment=8057:popcorn.gif]


----------



## Maladin (23. Juni 2009)

Und Schluß...

Irgendwann reicht es mit dem Geflame. Danke an alle die fleissig Sargnägel in den Sarg dieses Threads geklopft haben.

/wink maladin


----------

